# Se acaban de llevar a mi hermano detenido por denuncia viogen



## gallofino (8 Nov 2022)

Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero 

...por una denuncia falsa. 

Lo dejaron ayer y la chica debió denunciar hoy por algo que no ha ocurrido. Lo sé de primera mano porque cuando lo dejaron estaba en casa y no pasó absolutamente nada, mi hermano se negó a devolverle un regalo que ella le hizo por su cumpleaños y nada más. Asi que entiendo que ha hecho esto a modo de venganza 

Está mi madre casi con un ataque de ansiedad y no se muy bien qué hacer. Alguien que haya pasado por lo mismo?

Se le caerá a ella el pelo por poner una denuncia falsa?

Sobra decir que es tema serio

Edit: muchas gracias a todos por los mensajes de apoyo y a los que os habéis preocupado por privado.

Nos ha llamado hace un rato desde comisaría, le habían tomado las huellas y poco más. Aún no sabemos el motivo de la denuncia. Mañana actualizaré el hilo con lo que sea.

Dejo algún dato más, la chica es una china de 20 años que apenas habla español y está en Madrid estudiando, alguien le ha tenido que dar la idea. 

Mi hermano es un chaval de 24 años que ni siquiera sale de fiesta y no tiene ningún antecedente.


Edit2: estoy en el juzgado de viogen de Madrid esperando a que se celebre el juicio rápido de mi hermano. Por lo visto la chica fue ayer a las 15:00 al médico a decir que mi hermano le había hecho daño en la espalda y a sacar un informe de lesiones. Que puta mala hostia me está entrando, ya hay que ser hijadeputa desequilibrada
Por supuesto estoy esperando en la calle porque no me dejan pasar


----------



## Escachador (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> ...
> 
> Se le caerá a ella el pelo por poner una denuncia falsa?
> 
> ...




Jo jo, si es que te tienes que reir.


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Nov 2022)

Alguien le ha tenido que dar la idea porque es china.

Porque todo el mundo sabe que solo las españolas saben viogenizar. 

Algunos se merece lo que les pasa.


----------



## sebososabroso (8 Nov 2022)

La gente no se da cuenta hasta que te estas quemando, sigan votando a estas locas.


----------



## Anonimo23 (8 Nov 2022)

que se jodan


----------



## Tales90 (8 Nov 2022)

Me creo perfectamente su historia, si es inocente espero que tenga suerte y no le jodan la vida al chaval.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que votando al PPSOE y dando más dinero al ministerio de igualdac se soluciona todo,

lo importante es frenar a la extrema derecha.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Nov 2022)

Antes de pronunciarse seria menester saber lo que ha votado ese muchacho.


----------



## Bucanero (8 Nov 2022)

Pues que coja un buen abogado y que rece mucho porque la ley no está a su favor sino que él es como los negros en una plantación de USA de 1860. Espero se salve de esta.


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Nov 2022)

Cuando existe una ruptura siempre recomiendo a la gente que se vaya unos días a casa de sus padres, si es en otra ciudad mejor, y se hagan notar mucho por el barrio, vecinos y tal. No es el primero que ha librado gracias a este tipo de cosas, la nueva pataleta cuando se termina una relación es esta, solo que la "pataleta" se pena con años de cárcel, infierno judicial y una lacra de por vida.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Nov 2022)

Algunos se creían que el social-comunismo era una broma.


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Nov 2022)

Bien hecho a ver si le aplican la pena de muerte


----------



## luron (8 Nov 2022)

Como no tenga una prueba absolutamente inatacable de que estaba en otro lugar en el momento en que la denunciante dice que sucedieron lo hechos tiene condena segura (o bien por conformidad o bien en el correspondiente juicio).

Esto es lo que ha querido la inmensa mayoría de españoles, así que no entiendo cómo puede ser motivo de alarma o de sorpresa que una persona pueda ser condenada sin respetarse su presunción de inocencia.

Edito para añadir este video de Begoña Gerpe donde lo explica bien claro a partir del minuto 6:47.


----------



## circodelia2 (8 Nov 2022)

Ya pueden ser de cualquier pais que aquí denuncian rápido sin cortarse, a un familiar mio lo denunció una sudamericana porque en una discusión él le dió un empujoncito en el hombro, pues ella presentó un parte de lesiones sin haberlas apenas, pues pasó noche en el calabozo de comisaría y fue condenado a indemnización y a cumplir dos semanas de reeducación y una de trabajos para un polideportivo municipal. 
....


----------



## ahondador (8 Nov 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta hasta que te estas quemando, sigan votando a estas locas.




Hace poco una mujer me dijo que no votaría a Vox porque este partido está en contra de los matrimonios del mismo sexo porque según decía, si ellos se quieren tienen derecho a casarse.


¿ Como explicar a una cenutria del Siglo XXI cual es la funcion social del matrimonio heterosexual y por qué se debe reservar su estatus jurídico ?


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Nov 2022)

Si sois hombres debeis hacer lo que se hace en estos casos. Deben aprender definitivamente que con estas cosas "no se juega" y el riesgo es muy alto. Si no haceis nada, se volverá a repetir.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Cuando existe una ruptura siempre recomiendo a la gente que se vaya unos días a casa de sus padres, si es en otra ciudad mejor, y se hagan notar mucho por el barrio, vecinos y tal. No es el primero que ha librado gracias a este tipo de cosas, la nueva pataleta cuando se termina una relación es esta, solo que la "pataleta" se pena con años de cárcel, infierno judicial y una lacra de por vida.



Pues no se yo si eso seguirá funcionando. Porque a cada año que pasa nos cierran los resquicios legales para escaparnos de las denuncias falsas.


----------



## Julc (8 Nov 2022)

Una china con un español.

Vaya trolls


----------



## Pajirri (8 Nov 2022)

cuidado con las relaciones con extranjeras... cuando se les acaba el visado o permiso de residencia y ven que no les renovaran... pasan estas cosas..se buscan un pringao y con la denuncia ya la ley les "ampara" y se detiene esa orden de expulsion.


----------



## escudero (8 Nov 2022)

mientras que no se le ocurra a la moza decir que la ha violado... dentro de lo malo...


----------



## Pegoteonfire (8 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Alguien le ha tenido que dar la idea porque es china.
> 
> Porque todo el mundo sabe que solo las españolas saben viogenizar.
> 
> Algunos se merece lo que les pasa.



Ogstia. Yo de siempre sólo veo a chinas con chinos. 
Nos quejamos mucho de lo poco que se adaptan ciertos colectivos innombrables pero los chinos son herméticos de cojones, excepto raras excepciones como ésta supongo. Si la china pone denuncia de viogen es que está eggspañolizada nivel charizard en la escala charo.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Nov 2022)

Si ya hasta una china te sale con estas, es que la humanidad está totalmente perdida. 
¡¡GAME OVER hijos de perra!!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (8 Nov 2022)

Te habla la de mi avatar: No te preocupes POR NADA campeón. El sistema judicial español es garante de los derechos de todo varón heterosexual en este país y si existe el más mínimo indicio de que la denuncia es falsa, todo el peso de la ley caerá sobre la empoderada. Palabra de GENARO


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (8 Nov 2022)

Existen leyes que discriminan flagrantemente a la mitad de la población de este país pero no pasa nada, hoy juega el madrit creo no? Pues hoy toca pizza chavales alegría


----------



## Alberto352 (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Disfruten lo votado


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2022)

Imagina venir de un país donde la ley favorece mas a los hombres y encontrarte aquí con una sistema que te favorece a ti. Es obvio que alguna zorra la ha asesorado bien.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ogstia. Yo de siempre sólo veo a chinas con chinos.
> Nos quejamos mucho de lo poco que se adaptan ciertos colectivos innombrables pero los chinos son herméticos de cojones, excepto raras excepciones como ésta supongo. Si la china pone denuncia de viogen es que está eggspañolizada nivel charizard en la escala charo.



Es una cultura brutalmente cerrada para las relaciones con extranjeros. Lo digo por experiencia, que una china me dejó tirado porque los padres no aceptaban la relación.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (8 Nov 2022)

¿Culpables de esto ? 
Votontos varones de todos los partidos por votar cada cuatro años.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Se le caerá a ella el pelo por poner una denuncia falsa?



¿Pero la gente todavía se plantea estas cosas?


----------



## Progretón (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Cuando existe una ruptura siempre recomiendo a la gente que se vaya unos días a casa de sus padres, si es en otra ciudad mejor, y se hagan notar mucho por el barrio, vecinos y tal. No es el primero que ha librado gracias a este tipo de cosas, la nueva pataleta cuando se termina una relación es esta, solo que la "pataleta" se pena con años de cárcel, infierno judicial y una lacra de por vida.



Me tomo la licencia de autocitarme. No fue una ruptura, sino una discusión con su ex y un consejo de un amigo agente de la Policía Nacional en el mismo sentido: "_Lárgate a otro sitio unos días y déjate ver_".





__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Que puta mala hostia me está entrando, ya hay que ser hijadeputa desequilibrada



Esto ahora funciona así. Vete espabilando, majete.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (8 Nov 2022)

No os burleis de estos temas, hombres, porque estas cosas no se ven venir muchas veces (otras sí) y cualquier hijo de vecino puede verse envuelto en una experiencia de estas y ojo porque psicológicamente es muy, muy duro sobrellevar esto, así que por favor utilicemos la empatía.


----------



## wanamaker (8 Nov 2022)

Los chinos han descubierto la subvencion por viogen.
Y esos son listos.


----------



## tracrium (8 Nov 2022)

¿La chica era católica, apostólica y romana? ¿No? Pues que se joda.

Cuando te juntas con seres amorales pueden pasarte estas cosas.


----------



## Aeneas (8 Nov 2022)

¿Ruptura por la mañana y viogen por la tarde? Algo me dice que esa China ya sabía demasiado de antes. No te extrañe que sea por tema de papeles aunque a los chinos tampoco les hace falta. Una llamada desde la embajada y fin de problema y "si no, el gobielno de la todopodelosa lepublica populal de China no compla más deuda española".

Recordad el caso de Gao Ping y lo que tardaron en soltarlo.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Nov 2022)

Que se joda.

A mi no me se me ocurriría follar.

Pena capital o que le saquen 60000000 millones de cholos como mínimo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Nov 2022)

Tiene que comenzar a ponerles pena por denuncia falsa ...hasta que esto no suceda tendría que vetarse la relación con las mujeres ...si no aprenden ..jodanse .


----------



## spala (8 Nov 2022)

y si puede probar que es falsa la denuncia, lo peor es que a ella no le pasa nada,


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Le callo la china


----------



## chortinator (8 Nov 2022)

Me nutre... Que no se olviden de seguir votando a los que permiten esta locura


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Tiene que comenzar a ponerles pena por denuncia falsa ...hasta que esto no suceda tendría que vetarse la relación con las mujeres ...si no aprenden ..jodanse .



Si espera sentado a ello


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (8 Nov 2022)

No sé qué haces que no estás buscando una manada de rumanos que le den una paliza a la tipa esa


----------



## Kill33r (8 Nov 2022)

Hasta aquí iba todo bien 

Excusa no pedida,autoinculpacion manifiesta 

Por supuesto estoy esperando en la calle porque no me dejan pasar


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

y no puede poner nombres? ni fotos?
digo mientras los pagafantas aplauden esta mariconadas




__





Reino Unido. Pedófilo se cita con niño de 13 años y se lleva una sorpresa al llegar a su cita romántica


Un cazador de pedofilos está sembrando el terror en UK. Se va citando con ellos haciéndose pasar por niñ@s menores de edad y cuando aparecen en la cita les echa a sus niños, 2 Rottweilers en ayuno de una semana. Juzguen ustedes




www.burbuja.info




que por cierto en ruso


----------



## djvan (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...




Sabéis otra cosa de esta ley?

Que los verdaderos hijos de puta están a salvo, porque esos tienen a la mujer y a los hijos tan atemorizados que no abren ni la boca.

Si esta ley fuera tan eficaz se habrían acabado la parte de asesinatos de mujeres e hijos a manos de los maridos.. (la otra parte que ocultan que es cuando son a manos de las madres seguiría ocurriendo).

Y habéis visto alguna reducción de los casos??


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo creo que votando al PPSOE y dando más dinero al ministerio de igualdac se soluciona todo,
> 
> lo importante es frenar a la extrema derecha.



Y aparte de decir esa MEMEZ HIJODEPUTA HAS HECHO ALGO EN CONTRA DE ESA LEY? PUTO BOBO


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

no pueden poner nombre y apellido?

el problema son los tipos no las leyes, ni los idiotas judios alias seis millones saben defenderse


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Nov 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Pues no se yo si eso seguirá funcionando. Porque a cada año que pasa nos cierran los resquicios legales para escaparnos de las denuncias falsas.



Todavía no se cuestionan las leyes de la física, algún remedio hay y si es una cosa 101% evidente puedes librar de una acusación falsa (que se considere como tal ese es otro tema, hasta en los casos en que llega una y denuncia que su ex pareja la pegó el día 10 de julio en Madrid y el tío demuestra que ese día estaba en Hong Kong con la reserva del hotel pagada in situ en tarjeta, fotos y toda la parafernalia, pues esto tampoco es denuncia falsa, y sí, ha pasado). Estando prevenido todavía hay remedios y de hecho había una especie de manual por aquí por el foro de un forero que lamentablemente tiene ya mucha experiencia en estos temas.

Ahora bien, al que no se lo ve venir, que es mucha gente porque nadie se espera que la madre de tus hijos, o una persona con la que has vivido de todo te haga esto, pero lo hace..... ese está vendido, un día se presenta la policía en tu puerta y da igual que digan los vecinos que es mentira, que puedas demostrar nada.... la noche en el calabozo te la comes sí o sí , la policía si ven que la cosa es falsa, porque se ve a veces a la legua puede que sea más comprensiva contigo y te dejen hacer una llamada, te den una almohada , no te junten con la chusma habitual de la comisaría o alguna pequeña prebenda, pero ya está. Te dirán que ellos no son jueces y ahí arranca ya un proceso inquisitorial donde hay mucha hija de puta (abogadas feminazis, jueces ideológicos, organismos administrativos....) que van a impulsar el proceso y a tratar de llevarlo a buen término. Y aquí se invierte la presunción de inocencia.... si no has tomado precauciones o tienes suerte de poder tener algún tipo de coartada.... cuidado. Porque hoy en día los tik tokeros hacen un parte de lesiones a cualquiera "me han pegado y estoy muy nerviosa":

El parte médico será algo similar a esto:

Paciente de XX años, mujer, afebril, padece un estado de fuerte ansiedad (fingida, sic) refiere haber sido agredida por su pareja, dolor a palpación en mandíbula, enrojecimiento de la zona.

Tratamiento:

-Lexatin cada 8 horas
-Ibuprofeno cada 8 horas 600mg
-Enantyum si persiste el dolor.

Económicamente esto se traduce en poco, pero este parte viene a acreditar que le has pegado un puñetazo en la mandíbula como ella sostiene, no son lesiones graves pero CONFIRMA un puñetazo, y entonces ya vas a ser castigado por viogen que la pena es muy superior a si le sueltas un guantazo a tu vecino pesado. 

En el momento que te llevan detenido es game over salvo que tengas ya la documentación preparada de antemano, y ojo con lo que escribes por whatsapp que igual tuvisteis una discusión donde ella dice "es que cuando discutimos me gritaste muy fuerte y me empujaste" y tu inocentemente piensas ¿qué dice esta? y no dices nada, pues luego ese whatsapp sale en el juicio y como no dijiste nada se tiene como hecho probado que la gritaste y la empujaste, porque "el que calla otorga" unido al parte de lesiones.... pues eso, game over.

COn estos temas hay que tener un cuchillo en los dientes, si empiezas a tener sospechas, la mínima de que algo pueda pasar ponte en el peor de los casos y tomad precauciones.


----------



## SolyCalma (8 Nov 2022)

Lol eso pasa por querer meter el rollito de primavera en otoño


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Todavía no se cuestionan las leyes de la física, algún remedio hay y si es una cosa 101% evidente puedes librar de una acusación falsa (que se considere como tal ese es otro tema, hasta en los casos en que llega una y denuncia que su ex pareja la pegó el día 10 de julio en Madrid y el tío demuestra que ese día estaba en Hong Kong con la reserva del hotel pagada in situ en tarjeta, fotos y toda la parafernalia, pues esto tampoco es denuncia falsa, y sí, ha pasado). Estando prevenido todavía hay remedios y de hecho había una especie de manual por aquí por el foro de un forero que lamentablemente tiene ya mucha experiencia en estos temas.
> 
> Ahora bien, al que no se lo ve venir, que es mucha gente porque nadie se espera que la madre de tus hijos, o una persona con la que has vivido de todo te haga esto, pero lo hace..... ese está vendido, un día se presenta la policía en tu puerta y da igual que digan los vecinos que es mentira, que puedas demostrar nada.... la noche en el calabozo te la comes sí o sí , la policía si ven que la cosa es falsa, porque se ve a veces a la legua puede que sea más comprensiva contigo y te dejen hacer una llamada, te den una almohada , no te junten con la chusma habitual de la comisaría o alguna pequeña prebenda, pero ya está. Te dirán que ellos no son jueces y ahí arranca ya un proceso inquisitorial donde hay mucha hija de puta (abogadas feminazis, jueces ideológicos, organismos administrativos....) que van a impulsar el proceso y a tratar de llevarlo a buen término. Y aquí se invierte la presunción de inocencia.... si no has tomado precauciones o tienes suerte de poder tener algún tipo de coartada.... cuidado. Porque hoy en día los tik tokeros hacen un parte de lesiones a cualquiera "me han pegado y estoy muy nerviosa":
> 
> ...



Cuanta gente calculas economicamente que se beneficia de esta ley entre abogados, chiringuitos, jueces y demas? Por cierto sigue pagando europa 3000 euros por denuncia por VG tramitada?


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Lol eso pasa por querer meter el rollito de primavera en otoño



Si en vez de decir esa idiotez fueras consciente HIJODEPUTA que te pueda pasar a ti al menos te callarias la puta boca, sois tan culpables como esas hijasdeputa POR OMISION si un puto millon de hombres se tirara en gran via en contra de esta puta ley camino del puto congreso a ver si los 80.000 miembrs de FFCC tendrían huevos a pararlos


----------



## luron (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Todavía no se cuestionan las leyes de la física, algún remedio hay y si es una cosa 101% evidente puedes librar de una acusación falsa (que se considere como tal ese es otro tema, hasta en los casos en que llega una y denuncia que su ex pareja la pegó el día 10 de julio en Madrid y el tío demuestra que ese día estaba en Hong Kong con la reserva del hotel pagada in situ en tarjeta, fotos y toda la parafernalia, pues esto tampoco es denuncia falsa, y sí, ha pasado). Estando prevenido todavía hay remedios y de hecho había una especie de manual por aquí por el foro de un forero que lamentablemente tiene ya mucha experiencia en estos temas.
> 
> Ahora bien, al que no se lo ve venir, que es mucha gente porque nadie se espera que la madre de tus hijos, o una persona con la que has vivido de todo te haga esto, pero lo hace..... ese está vendido, un día se presenta la policía en tu puerta y da igual que digan los vecinos que es mentira, que puedas demostrar nada.... la noche en el calabozo te la comes sí o sí , la policía si ven que la cosa es falsa, porque se ve a veces a la legua puede que sea más comprensiva contigo y te dejen hacer una llamada, te den una almohada , no te junten con la chusma habitual de la comisaría o alguna pequeña prebenda, pero ya está. Te dirán que ellos no son jueces y ahí arranca ya un proceso inquisitorial donde hay mucha hija de puta (abogadas feminazis, jueces ideológicos, organismos administrativos....) que van a impulsar el proceso y a tratar de llevarlo a buen término. Y aquí se invierte la presunción de inocencia.... si no has tomado precauciones o tienes suerte de poder tener algún tipo de coartada.... cuidado. Porque hoy en día los tik tokeros hacen un parte de lesiones a cualquiera "me han pegado y estoy muy nerviosa":
> 
> ...



He enlazado en un mensaje que he escrito más atrás un vídeo de Begoña Gerpe donde explica un caso real llevado por ella que viene a reflejar lo que comentas.

Un parte médico, aunque no refleje signos externos de agresión, con que refiera que la paciente siente dolor parece que es suficiente para dar credibilidad a la palabra de la mujer y que el hombre tenga probar su inocencia (pasamos a la presunción de culpabilidad), y como no tenga el hombre prueba de que estaba en otra parte, o una prueba audiovisual que muestre que estando con la mujer no la tocó no le salva ni la caridad.


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

Es que ya cansan, o sino disfruta de lo votado ehh, o me nutre, o creias que el socialismo era broma, panda de retrasados


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Nov 2022)

Finalizar una relacion denunciando en falso a tu pareja, puede salir mal, habra gente que trague, otros se colgaran en el calabozo o de un pino y otros se vengaran, tomandose la justicia por su mano.

PD- Mucho inmaduro y mucha hija de pvta.


----------



## XRL (8 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Una china con un español.
> 
> Vaya trolls



yo he visto varias parejas por la calle de china-español


----------



## XRL (8 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es una cultura brutalmente cerrada para las relaciones con extranjeros. Lo digo por experiencia, que una china me dejó tirado porque los padres no aceptaban la relación.



yo me follé hace como 10 años a una chortina china,lo que pasa que claro andaba buscando chaval con buen trabajo para ser familia y yo no le iba a dar nada de eso xd estaba buena la zorra en ese entonces


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Finalizar una relacion denunciando en falso a tu pareja, puede salir mal, habra gente que trague, otros se colgaran en el calabozo o de un pino y otros se vengaran, tomandose la justicia por su mano.
> 
> PD- Mucho inmaduro y mucha hija de pvta.



Aqui nadie se venga, por dios sin en pleno confinamiento duro iba con mi novia dando paseos por las calles vacias de murcia, es un pais de cobardes, aqui son ver, oir y tragar o chivarse nada mas


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Nov 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Cuanta gente calculas economicamente que se beneficia de esta ley entre abogados, chiringuitos, jueces y demas? Por cierto sigue pagando europa 3000 euros por denuncia por VG tramitada?



Ni idea pero puedes ponerlo en contexto, observa el ministerio de la montero su asignación económica y compáralo con otros ministerios, sanidad , educación , trabajo.... verás que es de los ministerios mejor remunerados así que claramente tiene un nicho de mercado muy amplio.

Respecto a los abogados la mujer tiene derecho a un abogado de oficio gratuito, supongo que puede designar uno de su elección no obstante, de hecho juraría que si hace esto le pagan una parte cosa que es la excepción.

Dentro del turno de oficio es con diferencia el tipo de asunto que mejor remunerado está, de hecho a diferencia de otros turnos de oficio tienes ya un abogado para ti para siempre, que también es excepcional, ese abogado te va a asistir en la denuncia, en la detención del denunciado, en toda la instrucción, en el juicio penal, en recursos, en las medidas económicas de divorcio , apelaciones, modificaciones de medidas.... TODO.

El perfil de abogado de violencia de género es por supuesto mujer sin escrúpulos, el problema es que está tan bien remunerado que a pesar de que muchos abogados ven en los que se dedican a esto gentuza que merece 2 tiros en la sien pues también hay algún hombre, porque como digo a diferencia del resto de asuntos del turno de oficio que se pagan una miseria que casi no cubre ni el material de oficina ni los desplazamientos esto se traduce en bastante dinero.

Los jueces hay muchos interesados en formar parte de esto, porque esto es uno de los mayores "méritos" la mayoría acaban promocionando a juez decano, de ahí a juez de audiencia/TSJ y de ahí hasta el cielo.

Tema chiringuitos? Esto ya es incalculable, existen un montón de asociaciones subvencionadas, médicos llevan mordida de aquí, también psicólogos, educadores, en general a todo el que quiera colaborar con la función se le recibe con los brazos abiertos. No mucha gente sabe por ejemplo que detrás del juicio de la manada está la asociación Clara Campoamor, como digo existen miles y miles de personas que viven de esto y se esfuerzan porque la cosa siga.

Como dato, violencia de género es una materia de 200 , pero casi todos los cursos de formación llevan un apartado de "género" cuando no es directamente el contenido íntegro del curso.

De hecho ahora toda empresa de más de 50 trabajadores tiene que tener (y pagar) un plan de igualdad para poder continuar con su actividad.

Un negocio tan sumamente lucrativo obviamente encuentra muchos adeptos, por este motivo es difícil que caiga en olvido o desgracia, hay mucho interesado de por medio.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Y aparte de decir esa MEMEZ HIJODEPUTA HAS HECHO ALGO EN CONTRA DE ESA LEY? PUTO BOBO



Que querrás que haga, subnormal,

como si yo pudiera cambiar leyes,

lo único que puedo hacer es criticar y no apoyar a la gentuza/políticos que crean esas leyes.


----------



## rondo (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



A quien vota tu hermano?


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

las denuncias tienen que tener nombre y apellidos no un usuario anonimo que no podes probar nada , no entra en estadisticas ni nada.
hay ong todavia que tomaban estos, abogados y sino vox un partido politico que le interesa esto?
esto del mensaje anomimo........no va mas.
no suma , no podes ni presentar en ningun lado como denuncia.


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que querrás que haga, subnormal,
> 
> como si yo pudiera cambiar leyes,
> 
> lo único que puedo hacer es criticar y no apoyar a la gentuza/políticos que crean esas leyes.



Y reirte hijodelagranputa


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que querrás que haga, subnormal,
> 
> como si yo pudiera cambiar leyes,
> 
> lo único que puedo hacer es criticar y no apoyar a la gentuza/políticos que crean esas leyes.



hay que poner nombre y apellido a estas falsas denunciadoras, presentar esto en lugares adecuados...........asi va a quedar en nada como las tantas que aca se hablan peor son imposibles de probar


----------



## stuka (8 Nov 2022)

-NO DECLARAR ANTE LA PASMA.

-CONTRATAR UN ABOGADO (no de oficio)

-NUNCA DECLARARTE CULPABLE.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

Otro subnormal,

después sois los típicos betazos que aprueban toda esta mierda,

que se supone que hay que hacer en contra de todo esto?


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Ni idea pero puedes ponerlo en contexto, observa el ministerio de la montero su asignación económica y compáralo con otros ministerios, sanidad , educación , trabajo.... verás que es de los ministerios mejor remunerados así que claramente tiene un nicho de mercado muy amplio.
> 
> Respecto a los abogados la mujer tiene derecho a un abogado de oficio gratuito, supongo que puede designar uno de su elección no obstante, de hecho juraría que si hace esto le pagan una parte cosa que no es la excepción.
> 
> ...



Gracias calculo a vuela pluma entre 600.000 y 800.000 personas que se benefician directamente, si hay una guerra civil ya se con quien rellenar cunetas


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> hay que poner nombre y apellido a estas falsas denunciadoras, presentar esto en lugares adecuados...........asi va a quedar en nada como las tantas que aca se hablan peor son imposibles de probar



Lugares adecuados?

Donde?

Si la justicia está de parte de todo esto.


----------



## Strokeholm (8 Nov 2022)

Y de la sobrina de 13 años, pa cuando?


----------



## mxmanu (8 Nov 2022)

A quien ha votado tu hermano?


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

stuka dijo:


> -NO DECLARAR ANTE LAS PASMA.
> 
> -CONTRATAR UN ABOGADO (no de oficio)
> 
> -NO DECLARARTE CULPABLE.



y pensar devolver gentileza con denuncia de robo o drogas a la susodicha no estaria de mas. 
o de agresion para lograr orden de alejamiento


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lugares adecuados?
> 
> Donde?
> 
> Si la justicia está de parte de todo esto.



hay partidos politicos, ong, diputados, senadores. el escrito lo tienen que recepcionar .
y cuantos abogaditos estan en esto sacando tajada.........de eso no se habla....


----------



## ikifenix (8 Nov 2022)

Yo todavia no entiendo los pocos asesinatos que hay como consecuencia de denuncias falsas, me parece increiblemente raro que no haya cientos de tíos a los que se les pire la pinza y se tomen la justicia por su mano cada año. Estamos hablando de 75.000 denuncias de media cada año y no hay ni un loco por cada 1.000, es que no hay un loco ni por cada 10.000. Que yo recuerde solo ha habido un par de casos en los que el denunciado se ha tomado la justicia por su mano en los últimos 10 años.


----------



## calzonazos (8 Nov 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Yo todavia no entiendo los pocos asesinatos que hay como consecuencia de denuncias falsas, me parece increiblemente raro que no haya cientos de tíos a los que se les pire la pinza y se tomen la justicia por su mano cada año. Estamos hablando de 75.000 denuncias de media cada año y no hay ni un loco por cada 1.000, es que no hay un loco ni por cada 10.000. Que yo recuerde solo ha habido un par de casos en los que el denunciado se ha tomado la justicia por su mano en los últimos 10 años.



porque son trozos de pan, a mi ya te aseguro que no me la hacen porque como estoy zumbado tengo mira da de loco y como a los 19 años debia estar muerto y aqui sigo me importa tres cojones todo


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2022)

Voy a hacer un contador con tontos de las urnas... 

Llevas el número 1.



mxmanu dijo:


> A quien ha votado tu hermano?


----------



## germano89 (8 Nov 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> ¿Ruptura por la mañana y viogen por la tarde? Algo me dice que esa China ya sabía demasiado de antes. No te extrañe que sea por tema de papeles aunque a los chinos tampoco les hace falta. Una llamada desde la embajada y fin de problema y "si no, el gobielno de la todopodelosa lepublica populal de China no compla más deuda española".
> 
> Recordad el caso de Gao Ping y lo que tardaron en soltarlo.



Gao Ping, hace años que lo olvidé. Qué buena memoría. Nada como tener buena memoría para saber en qué estercolero vivimos.


----------



## DonManuel (8 Nov 2022)

Lo importante: a quién votaba el hermano?


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Yo todavia no entiendo los pocos asesinatos que hay como consecuencia de denuncias falsas, me parece increiblemente raro que no haya cientos de tíos a los que se les pire la pinza y se tomen la justicia por su mano cada año. Estamos hablando de 75.000 denuncias de media cada año y no hay ni un loco por cada 1.000, es que no hay un loco ni por cada 10.000. Que yo recuerde solo ha habido un par de casos en los que el denunciado se ha tomado la justicia por su mano en los últimos 10 años.



vamos a ver en mexico hasta cuando tiran de la soga, alli que te decapitan por nada.
si es cierto, el problema tambien es la mierda de abogados, son lacras saca dinero para todo, incluso sucesiones ,son ladinos por ahi viene buena parte del problema.
por eso cuando yo le planteo que se tiene que asentar en algun lado es por que van a los videos de agustin laje y lo aturden de todas las denuncias cuando no es su trabajo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Voy a hacer un contador con tontos de las urnas...
> 
> Llevas el número 1.



tu idolito armesilla ataca a los milei y laje que se juegan el trasero bastante seguido , pero los jispanos con su gran partido comunistoide vanguardia su prioridad es los milei los dijeron ellos..............mostrame en sus redes comunistoides una denuncia de un hombre por estas viogen. Y si roberto vaquero hace tantos shorts bien podria tomar estas denuncias que son de derechos humanos


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (8 Nov 2022)

Que siga sin salir de fiesta y jugando a la consolita de maricones, se le ve espabilado.


----------



## noseyo (8 Nov 2022)

Puede meter otras 35. Más falsas y si tiene una hija en común matarla un hombre que da el voto a la izquierda merece que le corten los cojones


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...




Pero si las denuncias falsas no existen honvre, como se le va a caer el pelo

Me encanta esta gente, viven despreocupadisimos, votan a su izmierda y les rien las gracias, que la izmierda quiere mas feminismo, pues jiji mas feminismo, que quierne mas inmigracion, jiji mas inmigracion, jiji mas impuestos, jiji mas vacunas y ostracismo para los que no quieran, o lo que diga la TV. Luego se sorprenden cuando les llega el 650 o la plusvalia municipal, cuando a su padre le da un cancer fulminante o como en este caso, cuando les llega una falsa denuncia. Se creen que el estado va a estar ahi para ellos como cuando les dieron las 2 mierdasubvenciones por las que vendieron su alma.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2022)

No se a qué viene tu comentario

¿Tb sos de locos de las urnas? 



petete44 dijo:


> vamos a ver en mexico hasta cuando tiran de la soga, alli que te decapitan por nada.
> si es cierto, el problema tambien es la mierda de abogados, son lacras saca dinero para todo, incluso sucesiones ,son ladinos por ahi viene buena parte del problema.
> por eso cuando yo le planteo que se tiene que asentar en algun lado es por que van a los videos de agustin laje y lo aturden de todas las denuncias cuando no es su trabajo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Topacio (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No se a qué viene tu comentario
> 
> ¿Tb sos de locos de las urnas?



mostrame un escrache a armesilla, tenes uno?


----------



## m4wz (8 Nov 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Jo jo, si es que te tienes que reir.



Es muy bueno porque ya tenemos hasta jueces confirmando abiertamente algo que ya sabíamos, que no se persiguen las denuncias falsas y que incluso estarían prevaricando (aunque al final trate de recular)


----------



## thx (8 Nov 2022)

Hoy en Twitter me encuentré un tuit de Cesar Vidal promocionando este libro suyo.







Y el cabron, converso como ninguno, diciendo que la "la reforma religiosa le devolvio la dignidad a la mujer, la introdujo a la vida publica, a las ciencias, etc", y algo mas por el estilo.

Ademas de estar errada su tesis, ya que los que le dieron la "dignidad" a la mujer fueron los plutocratas en el siglo XX, para que se metieran a trabajar 10hs, ser furcias, trabajar en la industria del porno y de paso romper la familia, *se olvida de la dignidad perdida por el varon, ignora adrede el daño que hace la mujer en la politica y que finalmente termina con estas legislaciones completamente asimetricas a favor de las fembras, que tantos hombres hoy en dia sufren y seguiran sufriendo.*

Perdon si me desvié del tema trayendo a este señor criptofeminista, pero no puedo dejar de relacionar ambos hechos. De aquellos polvos estos lodos.
Esta muy bien saber griego clasico, pero no practique el huelebraguismo tan explicitamente, don Cesar, que no somos tontos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

El vídeo de la violación y otras ocho polémicas en el juicio a ‘la Manada’


A falta de las conclusiones de las partes, que defensa y acusación expondrán el lunes y martes próximos, el tribunal ya ha escuchado a sus principales protagonistas y visionado los seis vídeos grabados por los cinco acusados.




www.elespanol.com





los de la manada de Pamplona grabaron el video como prueba de que era una orgía consentida y los activistas criminales que controlan la justicia, tergiversaron las pruebas para hacer creer que era una violación.

De hecho el guardia civil que lo grabó actuó únicamente como " notario " ya que no tocó a la gorda y sin embargo lo condenaron igual.
*
Son presos políticos* de la ideología dominante cuya finalidad es el enfrentamiento entre las parejas para destruir el concepto de matrimonio y evitar que los españoles tengan hijos.

Una inseguridad jurídica que acobarda e inhibe a los españoles para tener una vida normal como nuestros antepasados.

LA VIOGEN SON CONDENAS EJEMPLARES PARA IMPLANTAR IDEOLOGÍA CRIMINAL.

Lógicamente Zapatonto, el de los trenes de Atocha, es sicario de los enemigos,

" de aquellos polvos, estos lodos "


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> mostrame un escrache a armesilla, tenes uno?



¿y para qué querés vos eso?¿en qué debate me querés meter?

preguntaba que si sós un loco de esos de las urnas...


----------



## sivigliano (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Cuando existe una ruptura siempre recomiendo a la gente que se vaya unos días a casa de sus padres, si es en otra ciudad mejor, y se hagan notar mucho por el barrio, vecinos y tal. No es el primero que ha librado gracias a este tipo de cosas, la nueva pataleta cuando se termina una relación es esta, solo que la "pataleta" se pena con años de cárcel, infierno judicial y una lacra de por vida.



Eso es de primero de ruptura y si se puede por teléfono y desde muy lejos, en un hotel y a ser posible en una isla con billetes de avión de por medio. Y tener un dinero previsto para poder pagar alquiler a ser posible en otra localidad aunque se esté en la misma provincia. Y cámaras de grabación continua en la casa. Y tras la ruptura jamás estar a solas con la mujer a la que dejaste. Ir acompañado a recoger efectos personales de la casa y todo a través de abogados.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Nov 2022)

Que este maltratador no esté ya en prisión incomunicada, y haya que esperar a celebrar un juicio donde además se exige que la víctima reviva el trauma provocado por la agresión, demuestra que la justicia española está en manos del machismo heteropatriarcal franquista más descarado.


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

thx dijo:


> Hoy en Twitter me encuentré un tuit de Cesar Vidal promocionando este libro suyo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1254120
> 
> ...



hay de todo muchos de estos van al billete es la verdad, tambien el romanticismo catolico empondero a las femilesbi aca se hablo en el foro.
el payaso ese que andaba con iker el de las piramides aplaudiendo en un video , esta en el historial de su canal, como las mujeres estaban representadas gracias a la reina catolica , el arte, la cultura...........claro mientra los estupidos fueron a las guerras.......empiezo a entender por que cayo el imperio español mucho romanticismo , mucho salvadoncellas......el mundo real es mas salvaje.

este critica a soros y anda con laje
con laje . 

tambien es cierto que los MBA neoliberales ahora son inclusivos.


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Nov 2022)

m4wz dijo:


> Es muy bueno porque ya tenemos hasta jueces confirmando abiertamente algo que ya sabíamos, que no se persiguen las denuncias falsas y que incluso estarían prevaricando (aunque al final trate de recular)



Ahora en vez de reconocerlo en twitter que lo reconozca en una sentencia, que lo remita al supremo para que se pronuncien o que eleve una cuestión prejudicial al TJUE. Que invariablemente cuando preguntas a cualquier funcionario sobre estos temas sangrantes la respuesta siempre es:

-Yo y mis compañeros no hacemos eso pero tienes razón.

Luego a la hora de la verdad mucho ruido y pocas nueces.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (8 Nov 2022)

Si le denunció una china que lleva aquí poco tiempo lo más probable es que alguien le informara de que si consigue el estatus de víctima de violencia de género automáticamente le conceden la residencia (esto, por cierto, se lo debemos al PP, que aquí si de lo que se trata es de ser más que nadie en la cuestión de moda, a ellos no les deja de segundones nadie). Para conseguir ese estatus necesita que el hombre haya sido condenado, no basta con la denuncia. 

Una venezolana se lo hizo a un amigo de un amigo mío. Yo soy muy intuitivo con las personas, y la primera y única vez que vi a la venezolana me dio la impresión de ser un bicho. No me pude contener y le hice algún comentario en el que básicamente le venía a decir que iba vestida como una zorra. La tía estaba buenísima, lo cual perjudica bastante el criterio sensato de los machos de nuestra especie. Yo no le dije nada al tío, porque al fin y al cabo le había visto un par de veces, y qué le iba a decir. Bueno, pues al no demasiado tiempo, me dice mi amigo que a este le había detenido la Guardia Civil porque la piba le había denunciado. Todo por un rollo de una conversación telefónica en la que ella decía que él le había dicho algo porque ella se había marchado de casa sin decirle nada. Y ese algo que ella decía que le había dicho, que casualidad, hacía entrar la frase en el núcleo de lo que constituye la violencia de género verbal. Pero a medida. Y además, que casualidad también, la conversación la había escuchado una amiga de ella que estaba al lado y qué era una abogada lesbiana. 

Evidentemente lo había hecho para conseguir la residencia. Supongo que no le saldría bien porque el tío este no se conformó con la sentencia condenatoria del juzgado de violencia contra la mujer, y en el penal salió absuelto.


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Felson (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo algunos hilos en burbuja, de los serios, que se hablaba de lo que s debe hacer. Voy a buscarlos por si te sirvieran de ayuda, pero pongo este primer mensaje porque sí recuerdo que, como primera providencia o cosa a hacer, es jamás declararte culpable y negar cualquier acusación, por mucho que te digan que será mejor, aunque sepan y te digan que ya saben que es mentira. Jamás, jamás, te declares culpable, aunque te lo recomiende tu abogado (que ya sabe de qué va esto y pierde más con el tiempo que tendría que dedicar a tu caso que si te declaras culpable y así él, cobra y apenas tiene que hacer nada. Voy a ver si lo encuentro (pongo este mensaje por la urgencia. Si encuentro el hilo, que fue muy instructivo -quitando troles y femiseres que intentan boicotearlo por lo que de esclarecedor pudiera tener, imagino (de derecha o izquierda, que esto de la viogen ni siquiera va de eso, sino de control, miedo para controlarte y cosas parecidas-).


----------



## Furymundo (8 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Alguien le ha tenido que dar la idea porque es china.
> 
> Porque todo el mundo sabe que solo las españolas saben viogenizar.
> 
> Algunos se merece lo que les pasa.



especialmente la escoria que se junta con foraneos


----------



## Furymundo (8 Nov 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Hace poco una mujer me dijo que no votaría a Vox porque este partido está en contra de los matrimonios del mismo sexo porque según decía, si ellos se quieren tienen derecho a casarse.
> 
> 
> *¿ Como explicar a una cenutria del Siglo XXI *cual es la funcion social del matrimonio heterosexual y por qué se debe reservar su estatus jurídico ?



0 contacto con ella


----------



## trolero (8 Nov 2022)

Lo peor de todo, es que quedan antecedentes por maltrato de por vida.

Lo siento, pero es lo que la mayoría de tontos que vegeta en este país ha votado.


----------



## vanderwilde (8 Nov 2022)

No lo quería mucho... Ná!

Ahora mismo, la única forma de salvarse de eso es una. Hay que currársela, aunque no mucho.

Puedes tener tía, ya no con el riesgo cero, sino que la tienes como un chihuahua, como te levanten la mano, se le tira a quien sea donde haga falta.

Esto es España. O te adaptas, o te crujen como un látigo. Y esperar, poco se puede esperar de los españoles.

Una, una que llegues a la una la mañana o las dos, borracho perdío, y te esté esperando. No puedes abrir la puerta porque vienes hasta las trancas, pero, hay algunas que piensan...

Ay Dios mío, cómo viene mi mario... encima oliendo a tía. Quién será la golfa que lo está enredando y echando a perder de esta manera. Me lo tiene vuelto como un calcetín. Ay... quiero ver a esa tía, la mato, que me lo está destrozando sin que el se de cuenta. Mañana no le digo ni mú, que es peor para él. Estará sufriendo bastante para hacer lo que hace.

Ahora mismo está mi pobrecito mario perdido, porque a saber lo que le ha dado esa tía. Dios mío, en que estoy fallando como mujé, dimeló sin que él se entere, que estaré haciendo para que el pobre esté haciendo lo que nunca hubiese querido? Ay... me lo está destrozando al pobrecito...

Claro, no está bien, pero, tampoco está bien lo que hacen. Tienes que tener un seguro de vida, no?

Así, las hay.


----------



## ahondador (8 Nov 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que este maltratador no esté ya en prisión incomunicada, y haya que esperar a celebrar un juicio donde además se exige que la víctima reviva el trauma provocado por la agresión, demuestra que la justicia española está en manos del machismo heteropatriarcal franquista más descarado.




Si, ejque pensar que la justicia es igual para todas las victimas es de heteropatriarcales y más pensando que son las unicas que reviven el trauma....

Vete a tomar porculo summmnormal podemita


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Nov 2022)

la china quiere la paguita de los 460 y los papeles que se los van a dar rápido.

hay que creer en el karma, habrá casos que la madre o la hermana se cabreen....


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Se le caerá a ella el pelo por poner una denuncia falsa?



Demostrar la falsedad de cualquier tipo de denuncia es generalmente algo bastante difícil. Tiene que demostrarse, no solo que el contenido de la denuncia no se corresponde con la realidad, sino, y esto es lo jodido, la intención del denunciante. Lo que en derecho se llama dolo. Y este dolo es complicado de demostrar porque ante la falta de veracidad de la denuncia, suele ser bastante fácil salir del paso alegando que se equivocó en tal o cual cosa. Si además el juzgado en cuestión tiene ya desde el primer momento intención de ponerse de lado de la mujer, pues darán por válida cualquier excusa que ésta dé. 

Además el procedimiento no es automático. Tiene que haber denuncia del tío, y lo normal es que pasen de meterse en ello, o bien puede ser iniciado a instancias del juzgado, lo cual de hecho no ocurre. Así que las denuncias falsas solo se persiguen desde otras instancias superiores cuando ha habido ya un grave perjuicio para el hombre, como haber llegado a ingresar en prisión, y si además se puede demostrar la falsedad de la denuncia. 

Nunca pensé que haber nacido maricón fuera algo positivo para un hombre, pero ahora lo que lamento es no ser siquiera un poco bisexual, para poder prescindir de las tías.


----------



## manottas (8 Nov 2022)

El problema es que no existe castigo a las personas que denuncian falsamente. Si la denunciante falsa le cayera una condena similar a la que ella pretendia generar en su pareja se acabarian las falsas denuncias.

Y despues tenemos la imposibilidad de que la Justicia y la policia entre en el ambito privado 24/7 y se registre toda la vida. ¿Que hay casos de malos tratos?...Seguro.... Que muchas veces son el resultado de acciones previas de la mujer....bastante.

Las mujeres son profesionales del maltrato psicologico. La proporcion puede ser 90% a 10% del hombre.

Todos sabemos las conductas habituales en caso de tormenta matrimonial. Cuernos, lianas, amenazas de "llevarse los hijos" (a ninguna parte porque por desgracia el hombre siempre pierde la vivienda conyugal), falta de sexo, inmiscursiones de la familia politica en el matrimonio, creencia que los hijos son de ella (eso si, para acoquinar pensiones y dinerito fresco....)

Para terminar. Una ley que defienda el maltrato en el ambito familiar es correcta y muy necesaria. Lo que no puede ser es retorcer las leyes y obtener ventajas en otros aspectos ajenos al matrimonio y sin presuncion de inocencia a las mujeres y sin castigo por falso testimonio. Lo que no puede ser que las mujeres falso-denunciantes obtengan ventajas en divorcios, en ayudas estatales, en ayudas laborales, en residencias permanentes, en tramites con la Administracion, en becas y un largo, etc. Que si la denuncia es verdadera.... perfecto. Pero se debe investigar mas y castigar este tipo de conductas, tanto las directas como las inducidas por abogados sin escrupulos, asociaciones y demas.

Se ha creado una maraña de vividores de la viogen desviando miles de millones de euros de los presupuestos publicos, porque no nos engañemos no solo es el presupuesto del Ministerio de des-igualdad, es que absoben fondos de ayuntamientos, de comunidades autonomas, del Ministerio de Justicia, de empresas privadas, de sindicatos, de ONG's (tambien financiadas por dinero publico), de la UE, de organismos internacionales, etc etc etc


----------



## Visilleras (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo creo que votando al PPSOE y dando más dinero al ministerio de igualdac se soluciona todo,
> 
> lo importante es frenar a la extrema derecha.



Era.
Ahora el discurso está cambiando ligeramente gracias a las directrices de los que manejan el cotarro a nivel mundial.

El _peligro tremendo_ sobre el que están empezando a alertar en Estados Unidos y Canadá son los denominados incels.
Aquí vamos a ver auténticas campañas hardcore en los próximos 3 años, porque Bruselas también está alertando sobre el fenómeno.

No hay más que pasearse por Twitter para ver como están las cabezas...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Nov 2022)

locas podemas


----------



## dac1 (8 Nov 2022)

Por lo menos sabeis donde vive...


----------



## Shudra (8 Nov 2022)

Así aprenderá a relacionarse con mujeres. Que se haga una paja y encienda el ordenador.


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Nov 2022)

18 años que se dice pronto con la infame LIVG. A estas alturas para mi ya no hay dudas, la sociedad española está podrida hasta el tuétano, porque quien mas quien menos ya conoce algún caso cercano y la mayoria sigue votando a las formaciones que apoyan esta infamia.


----------



## ArielSka (8 Nov 2022)

Y gracias a denuncias cómo está y muchas más a diario, las estadísticas aumentan y le dan más razones de existir a este puto cáncer de ministerio que tenemos.


----------



## ENRABATOR (8 Nov 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> 18 años que se dice pronto con la infame LIVG. A estas alturas para mi ya no hay dudas, la sociedad española está podrida hasta el tuétano, porque quien mas quien menos ya conoce algún caso cercano y la mayoria sigue votando a las formaciones que apoyan esta infamia.



Una generacion entera de jovenes ha crecido siendo ciudadanos de segunda. Espero que algun dia tomen las armas _democraticas_ y hagan rodar cabezas _figuradamente_


----------



## Ramius (8 Nov 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Bien hecho a ver si le aplican la pena de muerte



Eso eso! por Bruja! A la hoguera!
Con madera húmeda!

No morían por intoxicación por humo, si no cocidas al vapor!


----------



## zapatitos (8 Nov 2022)

Lo de echarse en cara los regalos es algo que jamás me ocurrirá con la parienta. Si quiere algo que se lo compre ella que ya es mayorcita para saber lo que quiere y lo que no, igual que lo soy yo para lo mismo.

Vamos que mi parienta se queja de que no le devuelvo los regalos y se descojona de ella todo el pais ¿Zapatitos regalándote algo? Antes llueve café en el campo como decía la famosa canción  

Saludos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

UNIDAS PODEMOS


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Era.
> Ahora el discurso está cambiando ligeramente gracias a las directrices de los que manejan el cotarro a nivel mundial.
> 
> El _peligro tremendo_ sobre el que están empezando a alertar en Estados Unidos y Canadá son los denominados incels.
> ...



Ya he observado esa tendencia,

la femicharo oficial del foro se la pasa llamando "incels" a todos los foreros que critiquen la nueva inquisición,

también lo usan como insulto en el foro los subnormales de los rojos,

como si el votar a la "izquierda" te convirtiera automáticamente en un follador y te diera inmunidad a las denuncias falsas,
(ya se que la dicotomía izquierda y derecha está obsoleta),

el problema es que la mayoría de hombres en España son igual de subnormales que las mujeres.


----------



## Killuminatis (8 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Era.
> Ahora el discurso está cambiando ligeramente gracias a las directrices de los que manejan el cotarro a nivel mundial.
> 
> El _peligro tremendo_ sobre el que están empezando a alertar en Estados Unidos y Canadá son los denominados incels.
> ...



Aquí ya he leído un par de hilos incels que dan bastante miedo.
Pero como no se puede comprar la pipa en el super, no pasará nada...aparte de la fragmentación de la sociedad claro.
Que en la vida real muchos chicos normales no incels, pasan de las mujeres como si fueran gayers, pero sin llegar a las paranoias incels.


----------



## DarkNight (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...




Qué leyes de mierda. Hace más de 1 año un puto paraguayo me agredió por la espalda con una piedra, y me dejó hematoma

Mañana tengo el juicio por la denuncia por agresión que le puse. Después de 1 AÑO

Si eres mujer denuncias y al día siguiente los matones del Estado hacen el trabajo de arrestar al denunciado. Son seres de 1ª división. Los hombres son basura aquí


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Nov 2022)

A estas alturas en España no hay casi víctimas, y está lleno de millones de cómplices.


----------



## blatet (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Cuando existe una ruptura siempre recomiendo a la gente que se vaya unos días a casa de sus padres, si es en otra ciudad mejor, y se hagan notar mucho por el barrio, vecinos y tal. No es el primero que ha librado gracias a este tipo de cosas, la nueva pataleta cuando se termina una relación es esta, solo que la "pataleta" se pena con años de cárcel, infierno judicial y una lacra de por vida.



HAY QUE GRABARLO TODO CON EL MÓVIL


----------



## Ramius (8 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Qué leyes de mierda. Hace más de 1 año un puto paraguayo me agredió por la espalda con una piedra, y me dejó hematoma
> 
> Mañana tengo el juicio por la denuncia por agresión que le puse. Después de 1 AÑO
> 
> Si eres mujer denuncias y al día siguiente los matones del Estado hacen el trabajo de arrestar al denunciado. Son seres de 1ª división. Los hombres son basura aquí



La dóctrina Woke, quiere hacernos asimilar, que hemos avanzado más en los últimos 20 años, que desde el 3000 AD. hasta el puto día del Sufragio Femenino.

Como casi si 5000 años de historía no hubiera servido de nada a la humanidad.

Alajas y objetos ornamentales típicos del Neólitico encontrada en La Draga en Gerona.
(Encontrad las diferencias con la mujer de hoy)






El HijoPuta huelebragas de @(AdminBCN) me ha movido el hilo.






La dóctrina Woke quiere hacernos asimilar, que hemos avanzado más en los últimos 20 años, que desde el 3000 AD hasta el puto día del Sufragio Femenino


La dóctrina Woke, quiere hacernos asimilar, que hemos avanzado más en los últimos 20 años, que desde el 3000 AD. hasta el puto día del Sufragio Femenino. Como casi si 5000 años de historía no hubiera servido de nada a la humanidad. Alajas y objetos ornamentales típicos del Neólitico encontrada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## blatet (8 Nov 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Hace poco una mujer me dijo que no votaría a Vox porque este partido está en contra de los matrimonios del mismo sexo porque según decía, si ellos se quieren tienen derecho a casarse.
> 
> 
> ¿ Como explicar a una cenutria del Siglo XXI cual es la funcion social del matrimonio heterosexual y por qué se debe reservar su estatus jurídico ?




No intentes razonar con una mujer.
Es perder tiempo y energía.


----------



## 121 (8 Nov 2022)

Hay que ser hija de puta desequilibrada no... Hay que ser mujer 

Qué esperas cuando le das ese PODER a seres que crecen convencidas de que el mundo les pertenece?

La madre de ese forero quizás también tenga metidas en la cabeza ideas feminazis


----------



## Gorrino (8 Nov 2022)

Contrata a unos albano-kosovares o veteranos ucras de guerra actualmente y te ríes mientras observas la paliza en la distancia. De nada


----------



## Visilleras (8 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A estas alturas en España no hay casi víctimas, y* está lleno de millones de cómplices.*



Ahí está la clave.
La gigantesca red clientelar, el jijijeo, el compadreo y el mamoneo.

Poco mas que añadir.


Vayan desalojando el hilo ordenadamente, y no me formen grupos


----------



## Sephiroth (8 Nov 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta hasta que te estas quemando, sigan votando a estas locas.



Ese es el problema, que nadie piensa.


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

Sephiroth dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que nadie piensa.



aca tenes las subnormalidad, se quieren hacer los machitos en manginolandia Cataluña: Jovenes catalanes pegándose de palos en el centro de Vic a las 12 del mediadia. FOTO


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Contrata a unos albano-kosovares o veteranos ucras de guerra actualmente y te ríes mientras observas la paliza en la distancia. De nada



el sicariato colombiano vendria bien


----------



## javso (8 Nov 2022)

trolero dijo:


> Lo peor de todo, es que quedan antecedentes por maltrato de por vida.
> 
> Lo siento, pero es lo que la mayoría de tontos que vegeta en este país ha votado.



Si esa mayoría hubiera votado a los otros, o sea, el PP, esa ley seguiría igual. Y Vox jamás va a sacar una mayoría absoluta que le permita modificarla.

La mayor parte de la cantera inacabable de votantes del PP/PSOE se compone de gente mayor que, por motivos culturales y generacionales, rara vez se verá afectada por ese engendro de ley. Habrá excepciones, pero dudo que muchas mujeres de 75 años vayan a comisaría a denunciar por viogen a su marido de 78 por una discusión doméstica, una venganza o una pataleta, sean de la cuerda que sean.

Solo cuando ese tapón electoral humano sea reemplazado por otra masa de borregos diferente, es posible que la cosa cambie. Pero hasta entonces, una generación entera o dos de hombres españoles y sus familias van a ser arrasadas por esa ley. En otro hilo comenté que entre un 10 o un 15 % de hombres en España ya han sido denunciados por viogen, según comentó un entrevistado en un vídeo reciente de UTBH. Y al ritmo que vamos se calcula que para 2030, un 50 % de hombres, con sus respectivas familias, tendrán ya la lacra encima. 

Aunque por otro lado, también las feminazis se irán haciendo viejas y tendrán más peso electoral con el invierno demográfico que nos espera. Y proporcionalmente, muchas más serán inmigrantes de primera, segunda o hasta tercera generación. Pero quiero creer que por cada feminazi con la cabeza carcomida habrá al menos 2 mujeres con algún familiar, amigo o conocido hombre que se haya visto afectado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El vídeo de la violación y otras ocho polémicas en el juicio a ‘la Manada’
> 
> 
> A falta de las conclusiones de las partes, que defensa y acusación expondrán el lunes y martes próximos, el tribunal ya ha escuchado a sus principales protagonistas y visionado los seis vídeos grabados por los cinco acusados.
> ...



Zapatero, el sicario de los chinos : 






__





EL OPIO, el alcohol, el sexo y otras drogas como armas de guerra para debilitar a los países.


El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar ( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) Todo lo que está pasando en occidente asociado al feminismo y la ideología woke, gira en torno al sexo. Que es el nuevo opio que está siempre a mano. Alguien financia millones de videos de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fvckCatalonia (8 Nov 2022)

Para la violencia de genero, juicio rapido.

Para la violencia inmigrante, ni juicio.


----------



## ahondador (8 Nov 2022)

blatet dijo:


> No intentes razonar con una mujer.
> Es perder tiempo y energía.




Tienes razón. Lo intenté y fallé porque olvidé que era mujer.
¿ Qué me puede decir sobre matrimonio una mujer que está amancebada en segundo amancebamiento después de un fracaso matrimonial ?

Una cosa es que vivas amancebado y otra cosa es que no sepas entender lo que es el matrimonio como base de la sociedad. Pero la gente es incapaz de reconocer que hay situaciones más optimas y distintas a las que ellas viven


----------



## manottas (8 Nov 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> 18 años que se dice pronto con la infame LIVG. A estas alturas para mi ya no hay dudas, la sociedad española está podrida hasta el tuétano, porque quien mas quien menos ya conoce algún caso cercano y la mayoria sigue votando a las formaciones que apoyan esta infamia.



Segun lei hay un 15% de hombres que ha sido denunciado por VIOGEN. Si todos tenemos algun caso en el ambito familiar o de amistad. Hay que ir con pies de plomo.

Dentro de poco vamos a necesitar camaras CCTV dentro de todos los cuartos de casa para que no te caiga una VGen y poder defenderte.


----------



## pamplinero (8 Nov 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Segun lei hay un 15% de hombres que ha sido denunciado por VIOGEN. Si todos tenemos algun caso en el ambito familiar o de amistad. Hay que ir con pies de plomo.
> 
> Dentro de poco vamos a necesitar camaras CCTV dentro de todos los cuartos de casa para que no te caiga una VGen y poder defenderte.




Yo conozco un caso. 
Pero es posible que entre todos mis conocidos y allegados pueda que haya mas.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Y reirte hijodelagranputa



Hijadelagranputa tu puta madre,
payaso,

que vas de malote por el foro?

menudo subnormal  

Tu formas parte de la cantidad de idiotas que hay en España,
desviando el tema en chorradas de guerra civil y cunetas,

más tonto y no naces.


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Nov 2022)

unidas todes podemos cobrar la paguita de 500eur y conseguir la residencia si eres inmigrante por denuciar falsamente a cualquier pringao.

yo soy la madre o la hermana y si se realmente que es una falsa por venganza la china se queda sin pelos en la cabeza.... si eres mujer contra mujer la justicia no hace nada un delito de lesiones como mucho. mucho es que no le haya denunciado por violación que te meten preso 10 años sin haber hecho nada.


----------



## Ramius (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Te acaban de mover el hilo a Actualidad!
Y sé quien ha sido! ;-)


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Zapatero, el sicario de los chinos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arrpak (8 Nov 2022)

otro ejemplo mas de como el hecho de ser hombre heterosexual con pareja está a 3cm de la cárcel


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Nov 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Segun lei hay un 15% de hombres que ha sido denunciado por VIOGEN. Si todos tenemos algun caso en el ambito familiar o de amistad. Hay que ir con pies de plomo.
> 
> Dentro de poco vamos a necesitar camaras CCTV dentro de todos los cuartos de casa para que no te caiga una VGen y poder defenderte.



Muchos viogenizados siempre graban video y audio de todos los encuentros con la ex, encuentros que han de producirse si o si cuando hay niños en común.


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Nov 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Muchos viogenizados siempre graban video y audio de todos los encuentros con la ex, encuentros que han de producirse si o si cuando hay niños en común.



esos videos no valen para nada.....presunción de veracidad de la mujer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



LA BOMBA GAY 

consiste en hacer creer *A TODA LA POBLACIÓN* , que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays )

Lo mismo da una vagina estéril que el ano de un señor. Son agujeros del cuerpo que los occidentales usan para drogarse.

Por el contrario, en el resto del mundo hay una explosión demográfica incontenible porque la gente forma familias al igual que nuestros antepasados ( por eso existimos ) 

Es el plan kalergi delante de nuestra cara . Nuestro exterminio y reemplazo a través de la ingeniería social y esperemos a ver las consecuencias de las vacunas.


----------



## Karamba (8 Nov 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> *yo soy la madre o la hermana y si se realmente que es una falsa por venganza la china se queda sin pelos en la cabeza.... si eres mujer contra mujer la justicia no hace nada un delito de lesiones como mucho*.



DIN-DIN-DIN-DIN-DÍÍÍÍÍN


----------



## Sony Crockett (8 Nov 2022)

Yo estoy acojonado con mi chaval, tiene 22 añitos y es primer oficial en una compañía aérea, y encima guapo y con buena planta, el tío se está pegando todas las fiestas que no se pegó antes hincando codos, y todo el día con azafatas, el me dice que no mezcla placer con trabajo, pero no sé, no se....

A veces lo voy a buscar al Prat y veo como el cabroncete va mojando bragas con el uniforme.

En fin, guapo, joven, buen trabajo y pasta.

Estoy acojonado que de con alguna loca y le joda la vida.


----------



## Karamba (8 Nov 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> esos videos no valen para nada.....presunción de veracidad de la mujer.



Tú sigue sin grabar, tolay.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> el sicariato colombiano vendria bien



A un amigo le ayudaron dos que hablaron con su ex y el corneador. Retiraron la denuncia inmediatamente. La justicia de aquellos a los que no les ampara la justicia. Saludos a la GC


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Anticriminal (8 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El vídeo de la violación y otras ocho polémicas en el juicio a ‘la Manada’
> 
> 
> A falta de las conclusiones de las partes, que defensa y acusación expondrán el lunes y martes próximos, el tribunal ya ha escuchado a sus principales protagonistas y visionado los seis vídeos grabados por los cinco acusados.
> ...



A veces pienso que eres uno de estos infiltrados de la policía o la guardia civil que se dedica a decir chorradas y lanzar ladrillazos para lograr que se cargue y lancen balas de goma contra manifestantes pacíficos.


----------



## carlosjpc (8 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> DIN-DIN-DIN-DIN-DÍÍÍÍÍN



vamos a tener que crear una empresa con maromas ejpertas en artes marciales "desviogeniza" le podemos llamar.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Nov 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Yo estoy acojonado con mi chaval, tiene 22 añitos y es primer oficial en una compañía aérea, y encima guapo y con buena planta, el tío se está pegando todas las fiestas que no se pegó antes hincando codos, y todo el día con azafatas, el me dice que no mezcla placer con trabajo, pero no sé, no se....
> 
> A veces lo voy a buscar al Prat y veo como el cabroncete va mojando bragas con el uniforme.
> 
> ...



Pregunta en el pueblo por alguna banda latina, por si alguna vez hay que hablar con alguien.


----------



## adal86 (8 Nov 2022)

Gracias por tu testimonio. Es importante que quede constancia de este atraco, al menos, en este nuestro pequeño rinconcito. A ver si poco a poco va prendiendo la mecha y con el tiempo quitamos esta mierda de ley y ajusticiamos a sus promotores y a sus secuaces.

Franco era un angelito de Dios al lado de estos psicópatas que nos gobiernan hoy. Jamás de los jamases hubiera puesto en contra a la gente de su nación por el único motivo de tener diferente sexo.

Y sobre tu caso concreto...poco te podemos decir. Lo único es mandarte ánimo, apoyo, y que sepas que en todos los rincones de España habemos miles de personas, por no decir millones, en contra de este abuso y de esta canallada.

No desesperes. Tranquiliza a la vieja. Obviamente cero contacto con la psicópata y sus familiares y amigos, y ya verás que manteniendo la calma todo saldrá bien. Quedará en un gran susto y una gran impotencia, pero si conservais la calma, no pasará de ahí. Ánimo.


----------



## Karamba (8 Nov 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> vamos a tener que crear una empresa con maromas ejpertas en artes marciales "desviogeniza" le podemos llamar.



Tienen que ser mujerAs familiarAs al estilo etnia, si no sería considerado violencia de genaro por encargo.


----------



## Felson (8 Nov 2022)

Ya pedí disculpas por repetir enlace, pero lo creía mi obligación. Quién haya visto mi anterior post al respecto, sabrá de qué hablo. En cualquier caso, perdón, pero si es verdad lo que comenta el amigo, compañero o forero, cualquier insulto por repetir habrá merecido la pena...

Este es un enlace a un hilo en el que contaban experiencias y lo que hacer como en tu caso... Me pareció creíble... por eso lo aconsejé. Suerte, amigo.

*Tema mítico* : - Pautas de defensa ante viogenizaciones, breve guía estratégica


----------



## Avidiuscasio (8 Nov 2022)

Que vote a Meloni y vaya a remar, que para eso están los hombres hoy día , para remar y callar la puta boca.

Esta es la sociedad más castrada de la historia humana, traga con todo antes que levantar el mínimo dedo.

Pd:Lamento por tu hermano, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> A veces pienso que eres uno de estos infiltrados de la policía o la guardia civil que se dedica a decir chorradas y lanzar ladrillazos para lograr que se cargue y lancen balas de goma contra manifestantes pacíficos.



debería haber un algoritmo que enviase al ignore automáticamente a todos los trolls que teneis más mensajes que reputación,
Así me ahorraba un click


----------



## Paisdemierda (8 Nov 2022)

Lo importante es luchar contra el cambio de género y la violencia climática, o como era?


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (8 Nov 2022)

Lo primero: ánimo. A tu hermano, a ti y a tu familia.



gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Esto, a estas alturas, produce una sonrisa sobre tu candidez:


gallofino dijo:


> Se le caerá a ella el pelo por poner una denuncia falsa?



Si quieres hacer algo útil, más allá de hablar con un abogado:

Si tienes un canal, intenta hablar con la chica. 
De buen rollo: Que sea consciente de que va a arruinar la vida de tu hermano. Más allá de lo que digan los pirados radicales de por aqui, una cosa que pasa es que las chicas se encierran, y solo reciben la cizaña que puedan meter otras mujeres a cual más radical.
Un poco de sensatez oida no hace nunca daño. Ni se te ocurra levantar la voz.
Coge este caso, y dale publicidad. 
A todo tu entorno, sobre todo a tus amigas y amigos más progres... Que hay mucha gente que sigue con la historia de que esto es leyenda urbana, y a ellos no les va a pasar.
Si tu madre y/o hermana, votan a cualquiera que apoye esto (y es prácticamente todo el espectro), o no lo has hecho bien, o es una muestra evidente de como nos vamos a la mierda todos.


----------



## chortinator (8 Nov 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Si espera sentado a ello



Sobre todo porque toda la izquierda incluido el PP estan en contra de ello.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Nov 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Bien hecho a ver si le aplican la pena de muerte



Y a este también....















Investigan por violencia de género al diputado de Podemos Miguel Ángel Bustamante


El asunto recayó en el Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Número 1 de Écija, donde residía la pareja, pero su condición de aforado provoca que el asunto se remita al Supremo




www.elconfidencial.com













Investigan por violencia de género al diputado de Podemos Miguel Ángel Bustamante


El asunto recayó en el Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Número 1 de Écija, donde residía la pareja, pero su condición de aforado provoca que el asunto se remita al Supremo




www.elconfidencial.com













IU suspende de militancia al diputado Bustamante ante la denuncia de su mujer por presunta violencia de género


Izquierda Unida (IU) ha suspendido de militancia de forma inmediata al diputado en el Congreso Miguel Ángel...




www.europapress.es













Dimite el diputado de Unidas Podemos acusado de un presunto delito de violencia de género


El Tribunal Supremo ha urgido al Juzgado de Écija (Sevilla) a decidir a la mayor brevedad sobre la orden de protección pedida por la pareja del diputado de Unidas




www.lavanguardia.com





Y a este...















Quim Arrufat se fue de la CUP con una denuncia por agresión sexual


El politólogo y exdiputado del Parlamento, Quim Arrufat, abandonó de la CUP en abril del 2019 con dos denuncias: una por abusos sexuales y una por agresión




www.elnacional.cat













Arrufat niega el acoso y denuncia un “linchamiento” contra él dentro de la CUP


El ex diputado de la CUP en el Parlament y ex concejal del Ayuntamiento de Vilanova i la Geltrú Quim Arrufat ha grabado hoy un vídeo en el que se defiende de las




www.lavanguardia.com













El exdiputado de la CUP Quim Arrufat dejó el partido tras una denuncia por agresión sexual


La organización condena la agresión, pero el acusado niega las informaciones y las atribuye a “rumores”




elpais.com













Arrufat denuncia a la CUP y al ARA por el caso de la agresión sexual


El ex político defiende que la acusación era falsa y quiere "restablecer su honor" reclamando un euro de indemnización simbólica




es.ara.cat





Que te crees gilipollas, que te vas a salvar?

No, tontopollas, no, el ser un buen "aliade" no te va a salvar, el tener pene te va a condenar!

Y cuando esto pase, porque va a pasar, espero verlo para poderlo disfrutar.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Nov 2022)

Aun nadie ha dicho lo de "el que folla pagando, acaba ahorrando" ???


----------



## |||||||| (8 Nov 2022)

Si es forero de Forocharos, no se merece una sino diez viogens.

QSJ


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> debería haber un algoritmo que enviase al ignore automáticamente a todos los trolls que teneis más mensajes que reputación,
> Así me ahorraba un click



Tus puntos de reputación sólo indican que te diste muchos zanks con tu otra cuenta.

Yo también puedo hacerlo y ganar 5328 zanks lo que haría que mi reputación indicase que cada post es gustado por 2 personas. No lo hago porque no soy como tú, un estafador que sólo dice chorradas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Nov 2022)

que se joda por mangina, ahora ya sabe lo que le espera al acercarse a una mujer, si hasta ha tenido suerte...


----------



## Cimoc (8 Nov 2022)

Mientras vivamos en estos tiempos estúpidos que parecen no terminar el mejor consejo que se le puede dar a un hijo varón es que en cuanto aprueben la mierda esa de Ley de Igualdad vaya al registro y se cambie de Antonio a Antonia y siga con su vida normalmente cuando en un futuro muy probable le pase algo con alguna mujer:
-eh para el carro que yo también soy una tía.
Y ya de paso si puede aprovechar con el tema de las oposiciones pues de puta madre también.


----------



## napobalo (8 Nov 2022)

Ni chinas podemos follarnos...


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## oldesnake (8 Nov 2022)

Por estas cosas es que lo mejor es no relacionarse con mujeres, con las leyes que hay y la misandria institucional son peligrosas, encima dirán que esta es una excepción de ese 0.00001% de denuncias falsas que dicen que hay. Acabo de ver esto, como siempre somos misóginos


----------



## nekcab (8 Nov 2022)

CiudadanoDelMundo dijo:


> o no lo has hecho bien, o es una muestra evidente de como nos vamos a la mierda todos.



El hecho de que esta última frase la expongas como la última opción... me hace una idea de lo ingenuo que ves la vida.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (8 Nov 2022)

de ser así cómo lo cuenta, el juez/a se descojona en su cara y le manda a paseo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Nov 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Ya pueden ser de cualquier pais que aquí denuncian rápido sin cortarse, a un familiar mio lo denunció una sudamericana porque en una discusión él le dió un empujoncito en el hombro, pues ella presentó un parte de lesiones sin haberlas apenas, pues pasó noche en el calabozo de comisaría y fue condenado a indemnización y a cumplir dos semanas de reeducación y una de trabajos para un polideportivo municipal.
> ....



Oye y eso de la reeducacion y trabajos, porque coño no lo hacen con los paguiteros y los delincuentes?


----------



## petete44 (8 Nov 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Vaya por Dios ¿Y quiénes serían los hijos de puta que le aconsejaron a tu hermano irse con asiáticas de las peores que existen antes que con españolas? ¿quiénes podrán ser...?



en china eso de viogen nada no se que planteas, que en españa las lesbianas hacen lavados de cerebro en todo el sistema mas los medios es otra historia , no se a mi no me consta eso de las chinas o japonesas


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Le tocó la china.


----------



## Bambalina (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Es lo que les meten en la cabeza desde Podemos. Fijo. 

Lo siento mucho. Mi hermano está pasando por un calvario similar y no hay derecho. Espero y deseo que la pongan en su sitio. 

Mucho ánimo!


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Está mi madre casi con un ataque de ansiedad y no se muy bien qué hacer. Alguien que haya pasado por lo mismo?




¿Habrá votado su madre más progresismo y mas feminismo?


----------



## Cachopo (8 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Alguien le ha tenido que dar la idea porque es china.
> 
> Porque todo el mundo sabe que solo las españolas saben viogenizar.
> 
> Algunos se merece lo que les pasa.



Hombre si es estudiante que esta de paso...


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2022)

Y lo cachondo es que te lo haga una china, cuyo país legalmente se posiciona mucho mas a favor de hombres que de mujeres...se aprenden bien la lección cuando vienen aquí.

El problema es que muchas veces tendemos a pensar que la viogen en España solo te la puede hacer una española.

También coincido en que las chinas son de armas tomar y lo sé por experiencia. Chinas y eslavas están vetadas de mi vida.


----------



## Kluster (8 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> Esto es lo que ha querido la inmensa mayoría de españoles, así que no entiendo cómo puede ser motivo de alarma o de sorpresa que una persona pueda ser condenada sin respetarse su presunción de inocencia.



No sólo eso, sino que además no paran de repetir en televisión y en todas partes que "hay que seguir avanzando en la lucha por la igualdad".

*"Hay que seguir avanzando".*

¿Pero hasta donde quieren llegar? ¿Paseos? ¿Gulags?


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No sólo eso, sino que además no paran de repetir en televisión y en todas partes que "hay que seguir avanzando en la lucha por la igualdad".
> 
> *"Hay que seguir avanzando".*
> 
> ¿Pero hasta donde quieren llegar? ¿Paseos? ¿Gulags?



No veo en sus lavados de cerebro que realmente persigan una igualdad, cuando solo se limitan a criminalizar al hombre blanco hetero. Cuándo se ha posicionado esta gentuza en contra de infraculturas como el islam?


----------



## magufone (8 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Cuando existe una ruptura siempre recomiendo a la gente que se vaya unos días a casa de sus padres, si es en otra ciudad mejor, y se hagan notar mucho por el barrio, vecinos y tal. No es el primero que ha librado gracias a este tipo de cosas, la nueva pataleta cuando se termina una relación es esta, solo que la "pataleta" se pena con años de cárcel, infierno judicial y una lacra de por vida.



Conozco un caso similar: un chaval que se fue al pueblo de sus padres (pueblo del norte de leon) y oliendose la tostada lo primero que hizo fue presentarse en el cuartel de la guardia civil para decir que estaba alli... Esa misma tarde (viernes) la tiparraca puso denuncia por malos tratos de una pelea de ese mismo viernes... Y se olia la tostada porque la tia apuntaba maneras...
Que casualidad, un viernes tarde para que el pobre se comiese el finde en el calabozo, que por aquel entonces donde vivian era lo que se estilaba.
Lo cual es muy raro porque las denuncias falsas no existen y eso


----------



## Vercingetorix (8 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Yo pasé por algo así

REGLA NUMERO 1
No aceptar un acuerdo. Nunca, nunca aceptar una condena, por pequeña que sea. Ese antecedente queda para toda la vida.

Es mejor ir a juicio, correr el riesgo de perderlo y recurrir.


Y lo digo por propia experiencia


----------



## 21creciente (8 Nov 2022)

Paguita, nacionalidad y alquiler gratis para esta señorita


----------



## Ultraboost (8 Nov 2022)

Falta poco para que reine el Islam


----------



## Charo1488 (8 Nov 2022)

Bien elegida a la "novia". Disfrute lo follado.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2022)

No deberías admirar tanto a Armesilla, ubicate. 



petete44 dijo:


> tu idolito armesilla ataca a los milei y laje que se juegan el trasero bastante seguido , pero los jispanos con su gran partido comunistoide vanguardia su prioridad es los milei los dijeron ellos..............mostrame en sus redes comunistoides una denuncia de un hombre por estas viogen. Y si roberto vaquero hace tantos shorts bien podria tomar estas denuncias que son de derechos humanos


----------



## tracrium (8 Nov 2022)

Quien se junta con rojas o progres merece todo lo que le pase.

Y si él es rojo, todo lo que le pase es poco.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (8 Nov 2022)

Tuve una novia china hace la tira de años. Probablemente la tía más loca y tóxica que he conocido en toda mi vida. Duró poco aquello. Era originaria de Shanghai. 

También conocí en su día a una de Hong Kong y esta era mucho más potable, una tía con las ideas muy claras y madura para lo jovencilla que era.

Un amigo mío también salió con una durante un tiempo y le iba muy bien. La familia de ella lo aceptaba totalmente.

Como veis, una lotería total lo de las chinas... a mi dejaron de gustarme hace mucho. Demasiado raras...


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Nov 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Hace poco una mujer me dijo que no votaría a Vox porque este partido está en contra de los matrimonios del mismo sexo porque según decía, si ellos se quieren tienen derecho a casarse.
> 
> 
> ¿ Como explicar a una cenutria del Siglo XXI cual es la funcion social del matrimonio heterosexual y por qué se debe reservar su estatus jurídico ?



La gente se piensa que las instituciones tradicionales son como son sólo para fastidiarnos. Es el pensamiento progre que se nos instala en el disco duro desde que nacemos, y así nos luce el pelo.


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No veo en sus lavados de cerebro que realmente persigan una igualdad, cuando solo se limitan a criminalizar al hombre blanco hetero. Cuándo se ha posicionado esta gentuza en contra de infraculturas como el islam?



Sólo atacan la cultura occidental. Eso es lo que quieren destruir; todo lo demás son excusas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> Como no tenga una prueba absolutamente inatacable de que estaba en otro lugar en el momento en que la denunciante dice que sucedieron lo hechos tiene condena segura (o bien por conformidad o bien en el correspondiente juicio).
> 
> Esto es lo que ha querido la inmensa mayoría de españoles, así que no entiendo cómo puede ser motivo de alarma o de sorpresa que una persona pueda ser condenada sin respetarse su presunción de inocencia.
> 
> Edito para añadir este video de Begoña Gerpe donde lo explica bien claro a partir del minuto 6:47.



Mentiroso. Esto no es lo que ha querido la inmensa mayoría de los españoles.
De hecho votaron para quitarlo. Pero Rajoy fue un traidor. Repitió porque había más miedo al PSOE que al PP. Y luego Sánchez metió a su amigo en correos y etc...


----------



## Dr Robert (8 Nov 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo pasé por algo así
> 
> REGLA NUMERO 1
> No aceptar un acuerdo. Nunca, nunca aceptar una condena, por pequeña que sea. Ese antecedente queda para toda la vida.
> ...



Lo que pasa que te puedes dejar una pasta entre abogado, tasas, y tal. Aparte del tiempo pasado/perdido. Es la conocida maldición gitana : juicios tengas, aunque los ganes.
Para mucha gente, la tentación de quitarte de encima el peso de manera rápida y sencilla y "pasar página" es difícil de resistir.
Aunque a la larga, como dices, puede que valga la pena


----------



## zirick (8 Nov 2022)

A disfrutar social-comunismo


----------



## luron (8 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mentiroso. Esto no es lo que ha querido la inmensa mayoría de los españoles.
> De hecho votaron para quitarlo. Pero Rajoy fue un traidor. Repitió porque había más miedo al PSOE que al PP. Y luego Sánchez metió a su amigo en correos y etc...



La gente no votó para que se derogara la aberración legislativa de género, sino porque la situación económica del país era nefasta (y lo sigue siendo).

El PP no ha tocado la legislación de género allí donde gobierna y la gente le ha seguido votando, así que lo que quieren los españoles es lo que hay.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Algo habrá hecho, a mi nunca me han denunciado por "hacer daño en la espalda" a una china.








Le amputan los brazos y las piernas y su novia no le deja. ¿ acaso no rompen las parejas por una simple discusión ?


https://www.rtve.es/play/videos/de-seda-y-hierro/paso-dos/6729843/ el domingo emitieron en la dos un fantástico documental " de seda y hierro " . Davide sufrió una meningitis que le provocó la amputación de sus cuatro extremidades. Lejos de hundirse, demostraron una capacidad de adaptación...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Adelaido (8 Nov 2022)

Me cago en la puta de la ex de tu ermano.


----------



## euromelon (8 Nov 2022)

Que se joda por juntarse con una china


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Nov 2022)

Lo suyo es q la pongan un viernes para q pase El finde


----------



## sikBCN (8 Nov 2022)

Nunca abrir puerta a polícia amego,nunca abrir y si abrir decir que no está el susodicho.

Sin orden judicial no pueden entrar en tu casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> La gente no votó para que se derogara la aberración legislativa de género, sino porque la situación económica del país era nefasta (y lo sigue siendo).
> 
> El PP no ha tocado la legislación de género allí donde gobierna y la gente le ha seguido votando, así que lo que quieren los españoles es lo que hay.



Por eso nunca se ha sometido a referéndum. Porque saben que ganarían. Tócate los huevos.
Una cosa es que engañen a la gente y otra que la gente quiera esa mierda.


----------



## Lian (9 Nov 2022)

Hay que estar muy pero que muy seguro de no tener contacto con una mujer los que os reís de estas cosas, sea verdad el tema del hilo o no. No hace falta ser pareja de nadie para que una tía te busque las vueltas y te prepare un problema en la calle, en el trabajo, en el colegio al recoger a los niños o en la panadería. Este mismo fin de semana pasado vi como se llevaba la policia del bar donde estábamos a un tío por la llamada de una chica (supuesta ex o amiga o lo que fuera) sin tener orden de alejamiento. Simplemente a la chica le molestaba su presencia según decía, porque nos lo contó a los que estábamos al lado de ella, sin conocernos... y la policía se lo llevó fuera y le rodearon entre 5 que yo viera.. dos coches patrullas.

Está mas que claro que tenemos las de perder en el momento que una mujer trate de fingir agresión del tipo que sea o simplemente que alegue que la estás molestando, (como el caso que digo) insultando, o lo que se le pase por la cabeza a la loca de turno.

No es para tomárselo a risa, pero aquí la gente parece que vive en las nubes, incluso se alegran.... debéis tener una vida que tiene que ser una verdadera pena en todos los sentidos para decir lo que decís y alegraros del mal ajeno. Vaya sociedad que nos está quedando.


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Nov 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Tuve una novia china hace la tira de años. Probablemente la tía más loca y tóxica que he conocido en toda mi vida. Duró poco aquello. Era originaria de Shanghai.
> 
> También conocí en su día a una de Hong Kong y esta era mucho más potable, una tía con las ideas muy claras y madura para lo jovencilla que era.
> 
> ...



Las shanghainesas son las peores chinas con diferencia. Dicho por muchos hombres, tanto extranjeros como chinos.
Yo también tuve experiencia con una de esa ciudad y son lo peor, tremendamente zumbadas y materialistas.
Son raras de cojones, sin duda. Y lo bueno es que es una ruleta cuando estás con una, te puede tocar el premio gordo o te comes un mojón enorme.
Si no caes en gracia a su familia, te toparás con un muro insalvable.


----------



## luron (9 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Por eso nunca se ha sometido a referéndum. Porque saben que ganarían. Tócate los huevos.
> Una cosa es que engañen a la gente y otra que la gente quiera esa mierda.



Art. 1.2 de la Constitución. 

El único partido que se ha posicionado en contra de ese entramado legislativo ha sido VOX. La gente que ha votado a otros partidos (que es la mayoría de españoles) por tanto quieren esa legislación de género.

No me vengas con que la población ha sido engañada.


----------



## adal86 (9 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> La gente no votó para que se derogara la aberración legislativa de género, sino porque la situación económica del país era nefasta (y lo sigue siendo).
> 
> El PP no ha tocado la legislación de género allí donde gobierna y la gente le ha seguido votando, así que lo que quieren los españoles es lo que hay.



De acuerdo con este forero. La gente tiene lo votado, ni más, ni menos. Que lo disfruten.


----------



## adal86 (9 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Por eso nunca se ha sometido a referéndum. Porque saben que ganarían. Tócate los huevos.
> Una cosa es que engañen a la gente y otra que la gente quiera esa mierda.



Ya te lo han dicho, pero si no te queda claro: solo Vox ha dicho de manera explícita y sin pelos en la lengua que quieren quitar la ley de género. Votar cualquier otro partido es votar género. Es así, tal cuál.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Nov 2022)

A disfrutar lo votado.

Cualquier XY que vote a partidos que defienden la viogen merece todo lo que le pase.

No entienden que no es tema de votar acorde a la ideología de cada cual. Es ya cuestión de supervivencia. Te discriminan por ser hombre.






Con la viogen han aplicado, sin ningún rubor, el dicho de la grandísima hijadeputa asesina esta















.


----------



## circodelia2 (9 Nov 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Oye y eso de la reeducacion y trabajos, porque coño no lo hacen con los paguiteros y los delincuentes?




Pues como ya sabes, el lobby feminazi aquí es muy poderoso. 
.....


----------



## Wamba (9 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> También coincido en que las chinas son de armas tomar y lo sé por experiencia. Chinas y eslavas están vetadas de mi vida.



Cuentanos mas...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Nov 2022)

Sistema satánico y karma: mala combinación.


----------



## Oshoita (9 Nov 2022)

Si fuera una denuncia falsa yo ya estaría pensando mi venganza para cuando salga. No tendría compasión y estaría dispuesto a comerme la vida entera en la cárcel.
Lo mejor es irse de putas como yo hago y evitar así a petardas.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (9 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Visto en forocoches. Otro que va a probar las mieles de la ley Montero
> 
> ...por una denuncia falsa.
> 
> ...



Poner una denuncia falsa es un delito bastante grave.

El artículo 465.1 del Código Penal establece pena de prisión y/o multa en función de la gravedad del delito que se ha intentado imputar. Por lo tanto, las consecuencias de una denuncia falsa son: *Pena de prisión de seis meses a dos años y multa de 12 a 24 meses si se imputa un delito grave*. 









El delito de denuncia falsa y sus consecuencias • Gerson Vidal


Análisis del delito de acusación y denuncia falsa según el Código Penal español: concepto, regulación, requisitos, características y penas.




www.gersonvidal.com


----------



## patroclus (9 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mentiroso. Esto no es lo que ha querido la inmensa mayoría de los españoles.
> De hecho votaron para quitarlo. Pero Rajoy fue un traidor. Repitió porque había más miedo al PSOE que al PP. Y luego Sánchez metió a su amigo en correos y etc...



El pp ha dicho que no tocará la ley viogen.
Ni tampoco cambiará la entrada de inmigrantes ilegales. 
Son lo mismo.


----------



## xicomalo (9 Nov 2022)

Espero que la pobre chica china no piense que todos los españoles somos así ...


----------



## SPQR (9 Nov 2022)

Afortunadamente, los votontos de extrema izmierda no sobrepasais el millón sobre 47 millones de españoles.



xicomalo dijo:


> Espero que la pobre chica china no piense que todos los españoles somos así ...


----------



## Ufo (9 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> no pueden poner nombre y apellido?
> 
> el problema son los tipos no las leyes, ni los idiotas judios alias seis millones saben defenderse



Supongo que por esto bloquearon rt


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Nov 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> El pp ha dicho que no tocará la ley viogen.
> Ni tampoco cambiará la entrada de inmigrantes ilegales.
> Son lo mismo.



Y no lo niego. Pero que si le dices a la gente de quitar la viogen para dejar lo anterior lo voten y se aplique. Mientras no se haga eso, no se puede afirmar lo que dice ese. 
Esas afirmaciones de "es lo que la gente ha elegido" son para descargar a los políticos de responsabilidad.
La puta realidad es que dicen que van a hacer una cosa y luego hacen lo que les sale de la polla.
Si gana el PP es por miedo al PSOE.
Y yo no he dicho que el PP sea el bueno.
Pero que cuando gana las elecciones Rajoy a zp una de las cosas era quitar la viogen. ¿Porque no se toma eso como referencia de que la gente no la quiere?


----------



## Ramonmo (9 Nov 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Poner una denuncia falsa es un delito bastante grave.
> 
> El artículo 465.1 del Código Penal establece pena de prisión y/o multa en función de la gravedad del delito que se ha intentado imputar. Por lo tanto, las consecuencias de una denuncia falsa son: *Pena de prisión de seis meses a dos años y multa de 12 a 24 meses si se imputa un delito grave*.
> 
> ...



Un delito grave que según la ley debería ser perseguido de oficio por los tribunales, lo que, cuando se trata de VG, simplemente no se hace. Que la gente sepa que los jueces españoles de VG están cometiendo delitos de prevaricación a mansalva en este país y nadie dice nada.


----------



## axl (9 Nov 2022)

La mafia criminal de jenaro otra vez triturando hombres


----------



## AEM (9 Nov 2022)

y luego la gente se extraña de que a alguna la maten "sin motivo"


----------



## sivigliano (9 Nov 2022)

El problema de la viogen se resuelve muy rápido. Que no haya detenciones sin pruebas ni indicios razonables de comisión de delito y por otro lado que suban las penas en caso de que se demuestre la comisión de un delito de denuncia falsa o simulación del delito. 
Solo con eso ya se avanzaba mucho. Y en el primer caso no hay ni que cambiar ley alguna sino un simple protocolo de actuación.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (9 Nov 2022)

Lo estaba leyendo en forocoches https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9306622

Hay edits del que abre el hilo actualizando, no se si se han ido poniendo aqui. Algunos viogenizados ponen en duda la historia, dicen que no cuadra con su experiencia.

El tipo estaba con una china, probablemente pensandose que no iba a ser como las españolas, y mira, peor

Hemos construido un país de pesadilla


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> No os burleis de estos temas, hombres, porque estas cosas no se ven venir muchas veces (otras sí) y cualquier hijo de vecino puede verse envuelto en una experiencia de estas y ojo porque psicológicamente es muy, muy duro sobrellevar esto, así que por favor utilicemos la empatía.



Cierto. Todos somos víctimas potenciales de una ley injusta.

Tengo muy claro que sí a mi parienta se le cruza el cable duermo tres días en los calabozos del juzgado.

De momento su palabra vale más que los hechos y la presunción de inocencia si eres hombre hace tiempo que pasó a la historia.


----------



## el ejpertoc (9 Nov 2022)

Ana Rosa, hace quince minutos.
Dan la noticia de la tía que le cortó la cabeza a su marido y se la entregó envuelta en un paquete a una amiga suya en Castro Urdiales. Dan la noticia y ni un comentario de Ana Rosa.

Seguidamente dan la noticia de un chico que mató a una chica de catorce años. El chico nada más matarla llamó a un amigo suyo con claros signos de arrepentimiento diciendo que se le había ido la cabeza que no sabía lo que le había pasado.

Pues el comentario de Ana Rosa en este segundo caso es más adelante vamos a escuchar la frialdad de las palabras del asesino después de matar a la chica es un verdadero psicópata estén pendientes que vamos a escuchar los audios de este psicópata como actuó con frialdad. Pero de la tía que le cortó la cabeza a su marido de eso no ha dicho ningún comentario.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Nov 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Bien hecho a ver si le aplican la pena de muerte



Los psicópatas del foro como siempre apareciendo en el momento oportuno. Nunca fallan.

Algún día te llevarán a tí... por alguna denuncia falsa o motivo injustificado... pero ya será demasiado tarde.


----------



## XXavier (9 Nov 2022)

Tremendo todo esto...

Yo me separé hace ya casi veinte años, y vivo muy tranquilo desde entonces, pero antes tenía conflictos continuos con mi mujer. Un día, ella llamó a la policía, y se presentaron dos coches-patrulla en la puerta de casa. Afortunadamente, no estaban todavía en vigor las 'leyes de género', aunque sí se seguía la rutina de arrestar automáticamente al 'agresor'. Afortunadamente, el policía que dirigía el 'operativo' era una persona sensata que, tras hablar aparte con mis hijos, se dio cuenta de que aquello era totalmente infundado. Se fueron sin más, tras advertirme el policía-jefe de que, en el futuro, 'tuviera muchísimo cuidado'...

De haberse producido el caso hoy en día, estoy seguro de que no me habría librado del arresto, ni del posterior juicio y condena.

Confío en que, con el tiempo, se recupere la cordura, y esas leyes injustas se deroguen o modifiquen, pero tendrán que pasar décadas...


----------



## Hipérbole (9 Nov 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Jo jo, si es que te tienes que reir.



Qué risa Maria Luisa, debe estar riendo de felicidad el "premiado".

No, los que se ríen a mandíbula abierta son los señorones que permiten esto, porque las críticas van a la susodicha ministra pero la "viogen" fue aprobada por hombres porque las mujeres son "muy débiles" (al extremo) por lo que un grupo tan débil como el femenino no puede ser otra cosa que víctima, aquí salvo tres o cuatro "alfas" ; los demás, son viles maltratadores y sometedores y hay que "salvar" a las mujeres.

Soy consciente que suele gustar este tipo de autocríticas pero nos lo debemos hacer mirar, porque todavía no me he leído el hilo pero ya intuyo que algunos foreros al afectado le estarán haciendo leña de árbol caído. En fin.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (9 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> No os burleis de estos temas, hombres, porque estas cosas no se ven venir muchas veces (otras sí) y cualquier hijo de vecino puede verse envuelto en una experiencia de estas y ojo porque psicológicamente es muy, muy duro sobrellevar esto, así que por favor utilicemos la empatía.



Las relaciones siempre han sido algo complicado, un campo minado, peligroso, jodido de navegar. Si das más, pierdes porque la otra parte se acostumbra y empieza a ver lo que viene de la generosidad como algo a exigir. Si das menos o haces algo mal y no eres un psicopata, te sientes mal porque te estas forzando contra tu naturaleza y pierdes también. Súmale entornos de amigos, familia, etc.

Si sobre algo así, cargado de emociones, pones a disposición de una parte leyes que le dan la posibilidad de ensañarse hasta el infinito...


----------



## Hipérbole (9 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Cuando existe una ruptura siempre recomiendo a la gente que se vaya unos días a casa de sus padres, si es en otra ciudad mejor, y se hagan notar mucho por el barrio, vecinos y tal. No es el primero que ha librado gracias a este tipo de cosas, la nueva pataleta cuando se termina una relación es esta, solo que la "pataleta" se pena con años de cárcel, infierno judicial y una lacra de por vida.



Sí, buen consejo


----------



## Trotamo (9 Nov 2022)

El problema es que las denuncias de violencia de género tienen presunción de veracidad. Amos, que se cargan todos los fundamentos del derecho por que si. Y en este caso será tu hermano el que tiene que demostrar que no hizo nada. Cosa difícil.


----------



## tatenen (9 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esas afirmaciones de "es lo que la gente ha elegido" son para descargar a los políticos de responsabilidad.
> La puta realidad es que dicen que van a hacer una cosa y luego hacen lo que les sale de la polla.



Perdón? Estamos en el 86 o algo? Si a estas alturas de la película la gente aún no sabe que los políticos dicen una cosa y luego hacen otra, se merecen lo que les pase por retrasados mentales.

Y no estoy de acuerdo con que, al menos, la mayoría de hombres están a favor de derogar la ley de viogen, sal a la calle y pregunta, verás que a la gran mayoría les parece bien. Esa y no otra es la puta realidad, lamentaplamente...


----------



## Hipérbole (9 Nov 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Yo todavia no entiendo los pocos asesinatos que hay como consecuencia de denuncias falsas, me parece increiblemente raro que no haya cientos de tíos a los que se les pire la pinza y se tomen la justicia por su mano cada año. Estamos hablando de 75.000 denuncias de media cada año y no hay ni un loco por cada 1.000, es que no hay un loco ni por cada 10.000. Que yo recuerde solo ha habido un par de casos en los que el denunciado se ha tomado la justicia por su mano en los últimos 10 años.



Será que los hombres no son tan malos como lo pintan (sólo algunos), y las buenas personas, aunque a veces nos parezcan tontas, no se toman la justicia por su mano, no está en ellas en ser vengativas. Además, tomarse la justicia por su mano lo que haría sería echarse tierra encima, más de la que ya tiene de por sí. 

Vamos, me parece muy obvio.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Nov 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Si sois hombres debeis hacer lo que se hace en estos casos. Deben aprender definitivamente que con estas cosas "no se juega" y el riesgo es muy alto. Si no haceis nada, se volverá a repetir.



Como decían antes los padres a sus hijos:
"Toma, para que llores por algo".


----------



## Roedr (9 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Antes de pronunciarse seria menester saber lo que ha votado ese muchacho.



Lo mismo digo, si ha votado PSOE/Podemos merece lo que le está pasando. Si no lo ha hecho, otra víctima de leyes injustas y anticonstitucionales firmadas por jueces que hacen daño a sabiendas. 

Por supuesto, la denuncia es falsa, como prácticamente todas.


----------



## elKaiser (9 Nov 2022)

Vivimos en una dictadura repugnante.


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Nov 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Perdón? Estamos en el 86 o algo? Si a estas alturas de la película la gente aún no sabe que los políticos dicen una cosa y luego hacen otra, se merecen lo que les pase por retrasados mentales.
> 
> Y no estoy de acuerdo con que, al menos, la mayoría de hombres están a favor de derogar la ley de viogen, sal a la calle y pregunta, verás que a la gran mayoría les parece bien. Esa y no otra es la puta realidad, lamentaplamente...



Joder pues la gran mayoría de mujeres que veo por la calle, no locas de internet. Están totalmente en contra. La prueba es que estos casos no están generalizados. Los hay y muchos, de hecho conozco al menos tres tíos viogenizados. Pero pueden ser menos del 10% de casados. De los otros, las mujeres al ver el tema de horrorizan. Incluso he visto divorcios amistosos sin viogen.
Salid a la puta calle.

Estoy convencido de que decís esas mierdas para salvar a los políticos homicidas.

Cuando te estafan, la moda es que la culpa es del estafado. Tócate los huevos. Por esa regla de tres Bankia fue impoluta en sus actos con las preferentes, la culpa es de la gente que se deja estafar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, si ha votado PSOE/Podemos merece lo que le está pasando. Si no lo ha hecho, otra víctima de leyes injustas y anticonstitucionales firmadas por jueces que hacen daño a sabiendas.
> 
> Por supuesto, la denuncia es falsa, como prácticamente todas.



Te recuerdo que Rajoy en cuatro años con mayoría absoluterrima y habiendo prometido derogarlo no lo hizo. No necesitaba ni debatir.

Algo sabía zp cuando dijo. No os preocupéis, que el PP no va a tocar ninguna de nuestras políticas sociales. Y así fue. Solo se dedicó a llenarle la caja al PSOE.


----------



## Roedr (9 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Te recuerdo que Rajoy en cuatro años con mayoría absoluterrima y habiendo prometido derogarlo no lo hizo. No necesitaba ni debatir.
> 
> Algo sabía zp cuando dijo. *No os preocupéis, que el PP no va a tocar ninguna de nuestras políticas sociales.* Y así fue. Solo se dedicó a llenarle la caja al PSOE.



Sí, se me olvidó, lo que dices es completamente cierto. Desde luego Feijoy no va a cambiar esto.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (9 Nov 2022)

Es una distopía totalmente.

A las personas hasta que no les pasa algo de manera directa piensan que eso no sucede.

La típica mentalidad de ameba carente de empatía.

Y esto tiene dificilísima solución porque muchos tíos afectados se suicidan y otros en cuanto se separan y vuelven a rehacer su vida pasan de historias.

La única manera de solucionarlo es unirse todos con dos cojones y empezar a presionar en forma de lobby y convocar manifestaciones de manera indefinida con mucha gente.

Lo demás es perder el tiempo, la mayoría del arco parlamentario están a favor de que siga.


----------



## tatenen (9 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Joder pues la gran mayoría de mujeres que veo por la calle, no locas de internet. Están totalmente en contra. La prueba es que estos casos no están generalizados. Los hay y muchos, de hecho conozco al menos tres tíos viogenizados. Pero pueden ser menos del 10% de casados. De los otros, las mujeres al ver el tema de horrorizan. Incluso he visto divorcios amistosos sin viogen.
> Salid a la puta calle.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que decís esas mierdas para salvar a los políticos homicidas.
> ...



Qué me estás container? Debes de ser menor de edad. Soy yo el primero que te he dicho que salgas a la puta calle como dices y que preguntes no ya a mujeres, a hombres a ver qué cojones te contestan sobre si se debe derogar la puta livg.

Y en cuanto a lis putos políticos, pocas cosas me dan más asco, pero tú conoces el refrán ese que dice que si te estafan 1 vez es culpa del estafador, si te estafan 2 es culpa tuya, pwro que si ya te estafan 3 es que eres retrasado mental (no va por ti)?


----------



## Tales90 (9 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Te recuerdo que Rajoy en cuatro años con mayoría absoluterrima y habiendo prometido derogarlo no lo hizo. No necesitaba ni debatir.
> 
> Algo sabía zp cuando dijo. No os preocupéis, que el PP no va a tocar ninguna de nuestras políticas sociales. Y así fue. Solo se dedicó a llenarle la caja al PSOE.



Y ni eso porque endeudo el pais en más de 400.000 millones de euros en el tiempo en que estuvo.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (9 Nov 2022)

Que disfrute haberse juntado con una feminista.


----------



## calzonazos (9 Nov 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Las relaciones siempre han sido algo complicado, un campo minado, peligroso, jodido de navegar. Si das más, pierdes porque la otra parte se acostumbra y empieza a ver lo que viene de la generosidad como algo a exigir. Si das menos o haces algo mal y no eres un psicopata, te sientes mal porque te estas forzando contra tu naturaleza y pierdes también. Súmale entornos de amigos, familia, etc.
> 
> Si sobre algo así, cargado de emociones, pones a disposición de una parte leyes que le dan la posibilidad de ensañarse hasta el infinito...



Si das menos o haces algo mal y no eres un psicopata, te sientes mal porque te estas forzando contra tu naturaleza y pierdes también. 

Eso no lo entiendo, yo no me siento mal


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Nov 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Que disfrute haberse juntado con una feminista Española/lizada.



Arreglado.

Contrario a lo que pudiera parecer, no tengo NADA en contra de las españolas. Han escogido un camino e imagino que son felices así.

Pero nosotros también debemos respetar su decisión y no juntarnos con ellas. Según ellas somos machistas y además, peligrosos. Les causamos dolor, así que juntarse con ellas no es positivo ni para ellas ni para nosotros.

Para mi esta claro. Las uso para MFH, ellas y yo obtenemos placer, y luego yo desaparezco así que no hay daño machista posible, mas allá de un pequeño periodo de confusión que se le pasa con la siguiente polla. Para relaciones serias tiro de no-españolas que también tienen su camino.

Como siempre digo, el problema que se soluciona solo a poco que todos pongamos de nuestra mano para solucionarlo. Ellas en su camino y nosotros en el nuestro.


----------



## RalphWiggum (9 Nov 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Lo estaba leyendo en forocoches https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9306622
> 
> Hay edits del que abre el hilo actualizando, no se si se han ido poniendo aqui. Algunos viogenizados ponen en duda la historia, dicen que no cuadra con su experiencia.
> 
> ...





¡Hombre, Guerrilla Jr.! Precisamente venía de escuchar tu intervención en:





https://podcastcdn-29.ivoox.com/audio/2/7/0/4/celibesinvoluntariosplagadelsigloxx-dinocoppola-ivoox94494072.mp3?secure=fc4htT0WbzcPEUnV9Na5dg==,1668001435












Los célibes involuntarios, la plaga del siglo XXI. - Un Paleocon en el Moncayo - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Un Paleocon en el Moncayo gratis. En esta ocasión tocaremos un tema que o no se trata como se debe o se hace burla sobre él, los célibes involuntarios o incels. De... Programa: Un Paleocon en el Moncayo. Canal: Dino Coppola. Tiempo: 02:00:04 Subido 22/10 a...




www.ivoox.com







Seguid así, que da gusto escucharos. Felicitaciones.


.


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Nov 2022)

Y hablamos de una tia que viene de un sistema legal diametralmente opuesto, donde el hombre suele salir ganando en este tipo de movidas. Poco ha tardado la china en informarse debidamente de lo que se cuece por aquí.


----------



## XXavier (9 Nov 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Las relaciones siempre han sido algo complicado, un campo minado, peligroso, jodido de navegar. Si das más, pierdes porque la otra parte se acostumbra y empieza a ver lo que viene de la generosidad como algo a exigir. Si das menos o haces algo mal y no eres un psicopata, te sientes mal porque te estas forzando contra tu naturaleza y pierdes también. Súmale entornos de amigos, familia, etc.
> 
> Si sobre algo así, cargado de emociones, pones a disposición de una parte leyes que le dan la posibilidad de ensañarse hasta el infinito...



Es muy cierto lo que dices. Yo añadiría que las mujeres son especialmente vengativas y crueles.


----------



## keler (9 Nov 2022)

No me creo nada, una vez en la comisaría no se puede hacer una llamada como veis en las películas, paletos de los cojones. Sólo indicas al policía a quien tiene que llamar para informar de su detención.


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Nov 2022)

Psicópata china con la lección muy bien aprendida. Éstos, al revés que nosotros, conocen muy bien las leyes del país al que van a ir y sacan jugo de las mismas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

keler dijo:


> No me creo nada, una vez en la comisaría no se puede hacer una llamada como veis en las películas, paletos de los cojones. Sólo indicas al policía a quien tiene que llamar para informar de su detención.



tienes derecho a una llamada, segun el caso con el funcionario delante.


----------



## XXavier (9 Nov 2022)

Los hombres, en los de divorcios conflictivos, raramente recurrimos a las sucias crueldades a las que son tan aficionadas las mujeres. Eso sucede desde muchísimo antes de que existiera la actual legislación.


----------



## RayoSombrio (9 Nov 2022)

Toda la razón, ya todo da muchísimo asco en este país. No siento empatía por nadie, porque nadie la siente tampoco. Ser hombre me convierte en diana de feministas, moronegros y lgbt, además de que se me criminaliza por ello 24/7 en cine, tv, noticias, etc.

Hablamos de un país que ha cambiado totalmente el paradigma en pocas décadas.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2022)

tú eres un tipo que argumenta que hay que eliminar el dinero físico porque... solo los malos tienen algo que temer ante la imposibilidad de dinero físico así que los demás a asumir los "inconvenientes" de dichas medidas

con semejantes argumentaciones es como se generan este tipo de injusticias, con la presunción de que "solo los malos han de temer" y que los que arbitran son justos per se.

y así como tantas cosas, incluída la "urnolatría" que presume lo justo de que en las "democracias liberales" la mayoría pueda tiranizar a minorías




XXavier dijo:


> Tremendo todo esto...
> 
> Yo me separé hace ya casi veinte años, y vivo muy tranquilo desde entonces, pero antes tenía conflictos continuos con mi mujer. Un día, ella llamó a la policía, y se presentaron dos coches-patrulla en la puerta de casa. Afortunadamente, no estaban todavía en vigor las 'leyes de género', aunque sí se seguía la rutina de arrestar automáticamente al 'agresor'. Afortunadamente, el policía que dirigía el 'operativo' era una persona sensata que, tras hablar aparte con mis hijos, se dio cuenta de que aquello era totalmente infundado. Se fueron sin más, tras advertirme el policía-jefe de que, en el futuro, 'tuviera muchísimo cuidado'...
> 
> ...


----------



## luron (9 Nov 2022)

keler dijo:


> No me creo nada, una vez en la comisaría no se puede hacer una llamada como veis en las películas, paletos de los cojones. Sólo indicas al policía a quien tiene que llamar para informar de su detención.



Derecho a comunicarse telefónicamente, sin demora injustificada, con un tercero que elija el detenido. Dicha comunicación se hará en presencia de un funcionario de policía o del funcionario que designe el juez o fiscal (salvo que concurra alguna de las causas que establece el art. 527 sobre las personas detenidas incomunicadas del art. 509).


----------



## ardidas_esp (9 Nov 2022)

Nunca se me olvidará una anécdota:
Vendía un local y lo visitaron varios españoles y extranjeros unos pocos típica visita de mil preguntas chorras y vida personal.

-llego un chino metro laser en mano, midió todo, distancias y separaciones de donde quería ponerlas cosas. Normativas de ruido en la zona y distancia a otro local por temas de licencia.
Que necesitaba cambiar y como estaba subvencionado ( calefacción y ventanas ), tipo de extractora y subió a la azotea a medir si sobresalía sobrecubierta lo que debía. Pidió los planos del edificio y se dio cuenta que no podría abrir lo que quería por la distancia a otro local vía parcela que no por distancia entre puertas.
En la ciudad no podías abrir un bar a x distancia de otro, y aunque la gente pensaba que era de puerta a puerta el ayuntamiento cerro varios al interpretarlo de parcela a parcela ( había uno en la calle de atrás).
Pagaba en cash y como si firma al día siguiente.
Dijo, no cumple y se fue.
Se vendió un poco más tarde a alguien que jamás pudo abrir lo que quería y menos mal para el que también le dio pase enseguida y perdiendo.
El tolay quería abrir un restaurante especializado en espetos y pescado en provincia cárnica de interior


Esa gente conoce las leyes y como usarlas mejor que nosotros y que la mayoría de los gestores que podáis tener, al igual que muchos marroquíes que son capaces de corregir a la asistenta social.
No luchan contra el sistema, lo favorecen y se aprovechan mientras otros reman


----------



## XXavier (9 Nov 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Nunca se me olvidará una anécdota:
> Vendía un local y lo visitaron varios españoles y extranjeros unos pocos típica visita de mil preguntas chorras y vida personal.
> 
> -llego un chino metro laser en mano, midió todo, distancias y separaciones de donde quería ponerlas cosas. Normativas de ruido en la zona y distancia a otro local por temas de licencia.
> ...





Yo no diría que 'se aprovechan', sino que progresan porque son más inteligentes y despiertos. De ahí su ventaja comparativa. Mal que nos siente a los españoles 'de siempre', esos chinos y moros saben ganarse su éxito.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Nov 2022)

Tema especificado Echenique.


----------



## treblinca (15 Nov 2022)

Si le condenan aunque sea poca cosa ya tienen antecedentes penales y eso igual le perjudica para ciertas cosas.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2022)

Coño, Reverte con su "merecen ganar" (la conquista de España) 



XXavier dijo:


> Yo no diría que 'se aprovechan', sino que progresan porque son más inteligentes y despiertos. De ahí su ventaja comparativa. Mal que nos siente a los españoles 'de siempre', esos chinos y moros saben ganarse su éxito.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Nov 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Si sois hombres debeis hacer lo que se hace en estos casos. Deben aprender definitivamente que con estas cosas "no se juega" y el riesgo es muy alto. Si no haceis nada, se volverá a repetir.



Por denuncia viogen y ovnis, cuéntalo todo.


----------

